# Rain closure function



## Piconet (May 21, 2006)

Hi Uwe, do you know what requirements are needed for the rain closure function on a MK 5 Golf 2007. I can post a snap shot of the convenience ECU later if needed. The vehicle in question is a 2007 R32 BUB engine with multifunction display/highline with rain and light sensor fitted. Hope you can help.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Rain closure function (ajwebb)*

There are no requirements as long as a Rain/Light Sensor and MFA+ are fitted. Post a complete diagnostic protocol please, we need especially the Rain/Light Sensor and comfort system coding.


----------



## lf06vwjtdi (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Rain closure function (Theresias)*

I don't mean to jack this thread but I also have a similar question on the rain closing function. My rain/light sensor's coding, as it came from the factory, was 00063445. I changed it to 00217165 following the sample coding posted on the wiki.ross-tech.
The rain sensor part # is 1K1 955 119 C.
My CECM part # is 3C0 937 049 S and the coding is F5018E370104180B000A00000F0000000019FF0F5C0000.

If I understand how the coding works, it seems as though the rain closing function is not enabled (I would have to add 4 to byte 2). Correct? If I did that what would be the effect? My windows would close when rain is detected?
Question number 2 is actually a plea for some more clarification details about the first two bytes dealing with the correction features. Is this the sensitivity? How does it work? What are the effects of lowering or raising the correction values?
Any help on this subject would be greatly appreciated. Again, I apologize to the OP for using this thread, I just thought that it was a perfect place to have his and my questions answered without the need for yet another thread.


----------



## lf06vwjtdi (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Rain closure function (lf06vwjtdi)*

Well? Anyone?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Rain closure function (lf06vwjtdi)*

What's your comfort system coding?


----------



## lf06vwjtdi (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Rain closure function (Theresias)*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-46.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 AT HW: 1K0 959 433 AT
Component: 01 KSG PQ35 G2 010 0101
Coding: BA900E880106403F7F04058FF0C8AF0440A540
Shop #: WSC 05095
Component: Sounder n.mounted 
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PS: By the way, from European to European I must tell you I absolutely love the Octavia VRS. I wish they sold it here in the US.










_Modified by lf06vwjtdi at 3:36 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Rain closure function (lf06vwjtdi)*

New comfort system coding: BA900E880106403F7F02058FF0C8AF0440A540

_Quote, originally posted by *lf06vwjtdi* »_PS: By the way, from European to European I must tell you I absolutely love the Octavia VRS. I wish they sold it here in the US.









I was looking into chances how to import one of these to the US in a couple of years possibly, but so far nothing seems to be really reasonable...


----------



## lf06vwjtdi (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Rain closure function (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_New comfort system coding: BA900E880106403F7F02058FF0C8AF0440A540


Thanks Sebastian. I applied the change you suggested to my convenience controller. Basically you asked me to change the coding in Byte 9 from 04 to 02.
Since whatever change in behavior this coding change is doing on my convenience controller is not obvious, I was wondering - whenever you get a chance - if you could explain what this change was all about.
This is the screenshot for that byte; unfortunately it doesn't say much (with that being an understatement):








Also I was wondering if you could please give me (us) some more details regarding the correction factor for both light and rain. From the tests I've been running it would appear that the correction factor is inversely proportional to the r/l sensor's sensitivity. Am I just speculating here? I did read the section on the Wiki site but no details on the correction factors could be found. Any details you can give would be very much appreciated. 
As always, thank you for your help.
PS: If you ever manage to get an Octavia VRS here in the States, I have a check ready for you...











_Modified by lf06vwjtdi at 9:24 AM 5-16-2007_


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Rain closure function (lf06vwjtdi)*

I changed my RegenLichtSens coding from (hex) 03 50 25 to (HEX) 07 50 25 (original Decimal = 217125, changed to Decimal 479269), set Address (46) BYTE 09 to HEX 02, and I now have the Rain Closing on my MFI Convenience Menu, and it is set to "ON".
The wipers wipe as they used to, but the windows stay down.
(yes, I know, post your complete coding, but I am in for the night...)
SCAN
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wednesday,16,May,2007,21:26:24
VAG-COM Version: Release 607.3-D
Chassis Type: 1K - VW G/J Mk5
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 18 19 1C 22 25 36 37 3D 42 44 46
47 52 55 56 57 62 65 69 72 76 77 7D

VIN Number: 3VWRT71KABCDEFGHI
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Part No SW: 03G 906 016 AC HW: 028 101 223 9
Component: R4 1,9L EDC G000DG 7329
Coding: 0050078
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 1 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Part No SW: 02E 300 042 H HW: 02E 927 770 AD
Component: GSG DSG 041 0905
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 44551
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Part No: 1K0 907 379 K
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0104
Coding: 0021122
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Part No: 1K0 907 044 AG
Component: ClimatronicPQ35 066 0505
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Part No SW: 1K0 937 049 C HW: 1K0 937 049 C*
Component: Bordnetz-SG H34 0803
Coding: F4098E2600041800000A00000F000000000959035C
Shop #: WSC 00000
Part No: 1K1 955 119 B
Component: Wischer VW350 012 0401
Coding: 00065493
Shop #: WSC 00000
Part No: 1K0 955 559 M
Component: RegenLichtSens 005 0605
Coding: 00479269
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 E HW: 1K0 909 605 E
Component: 1S AIRBAG VW8R 024 6300
Coding: 0012627
Shop #: WSC 00066
Part No: 1K0 959 339 B
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0003
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AB HW: 1K0 953 549 AB
Component: J0527 010 0045
Coding: 0010041
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Part No: 1K0 920 971 D
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT 3HL 2120
Coding: 0023203
Shop #: WSC 17742
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 E HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: Gateway H09 0110
Coding: 3F3F0B400F1002
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing
Part No SW: 1K5 919 965 HW: 1K5 919 965 
Component: Kompass 002 0001
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer
Part No: 1K0 920 971 D
Component: IMMO 3HL 2120
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver
Part No: 1K0 959 701 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2339
Coding: 0001271
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist
Part No: 1K1 909 144 H
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.2 1502
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 AT HW: 1K0 959 433 AT
Component: KSG PQ35 G2 010 0101
Coding: 1B100F880106483F09020F0FA0080F0490A540
Shop #: WSC 00066
Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H02 1301
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass.
Part No: 1K0 959 702 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2339
Coding: 0001271
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 A HW: 1K0 035 180 A
Component: Radio DE2 008 0115
Coding: 0040400
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door,Rear Left
Part No: 1K0 959 703 D
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2416
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right
Part No: 1K0 959 704 D
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2416
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 7D: Aux. Heat
Part No SW: 1K0 963 235 E HW: 1K0 963 235 E
Component: PTC-Element 0404
No fault code found.
End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Modified by Tim Birney at 9:52 PM 5-16-2007_


_Modified by Tim Birney at 9:27 PM 5-20-2007_


----------



## lf06vwjtdi (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Rain closure function (Tim Birney)*

I sent you a PM, Tim. If you happen to be ambitious one of these following hours







and find out about those two wires, then we can at least rule that out.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Rain closure function (lf06vwjtdi)*

Changing the sensor coding activates the function itself, while the change in the comfort system enables (as Tim already said) the menu, which shows up. We have intentionally not documented these bytes since there is neither a real official nor unofficial explanation yet.
Regarding the correction factors, my personal experience is that the influence on the actual behavior is very little, so don't expect these changes to really have an effect. If your rain/light sensor behaves weird every ones a while, check the part number. Current is the one with Index AB, which works fine.
The rain closing is only active once the car is locked and sitting e.g. in a lot, it will not work while driving or standing with ignition on. Keep in mind that the function itself is limited to a 24 hour time period, once that is over the windows will (according to my tests) close in any case. This is necessary to protect the car's battery.


----------



## lf06vwjtdi (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Rain closure function (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_Changing the sensor coding activates the function itself, while the change in the comfort system enables (as Tim already said) the menu, which shows up. We have intentionally not documented these bytes since there is neither a real official nor unofficial explanation yet.

Oh Great! Tomorrow I'm going to check every single "unknown" out there. Perhaps I'll get a few more menues in the MFD, such as 
PACMAN >
FROGGER >
DONKEY KONG > 
Wooooot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_
Regarding the correction factors, my personal experience is that the influence on the actual behavior is very little, so don't expect these changes to really have an effect. If your rain/light sensor behaves weird every ones a while, check the part number. Current is the one with Index AB, which works fine.

Yes I do have the AB one. You're correct, I tried a few different correction settings and there is no obvious tangible difference.

_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_
The rain closing is only active once the car is locked and sitting e.g. in a lot, it will not work while driving or standing with ignition on. Keep in mind that the function itself is limited to a 24 hour time period, once that is over the windows will (according to my tests) close in any case. This is necessary to protect the car's battery.

BINGO! Now you answered all my questions. Thank you very very much.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Rain closure function (lf06vwjtdi)*

As Scotty would say: "Admiral, there be Whales here!"
I just did it twice, and it worked flawlessly.
There does seem to be a time lag of three to four minutes from the time you lock the car, and when the Rain Sensor actually detects water and rolls them up. If you wait the three or four minutes before sprinkling water on the sensor it will roll up the windows with only a few ounces of water splashed on the sensor.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by Tim Birney at 12:29 AM 9-5-2007_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Rain closure function (Tim Birney)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lf06vwjtdi (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Rain closure function (Theresias)*

Sebastian, let's see if you can figure this out. I tried anything I could think of and I couldn't.
The auto lights feature has worked flawlessly since the install. Hovever, after I coded the r/l sensor for Rain Closing and modifying the convenience controller coding in Byte 9 as you told me to do I started having some problems with the auto lights. They work fine EXCEPT when the following condition occurs:
Ignition is switched off, key is removed from ignition and windows are rolled up.
When I do that, next time I start the car, my lights will always be on and the interior lights are also on and it no longer matters whether the sun is as bright as ever and pointing directly into the sensor, they will no longer switch off unless I turn the switch off and put it back into AUTO position.
I thought it had something to do with the Rain Closing function, so I restored the r/l sensor to original coding (217625) and I also restored the convenience controller coding byte 9 to original (02 instead of 04).
That didn't solve the problem.
I even went as far as taking the mirror apart again and removing the wires (from the mirror's connector) in pin 4 and 5 that according to the wiring diagrams should connect to the window motors. No wires in those pins now. Still that didn't solve the problem.
What do you think? It can't be a faulty sensor, can it? It worked fine when I first installed it...


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Rain closure function (lf06vwjtdi)*

If your interior light is on, then the rain/light sensor isn't responsible for that. Based on your description it sounds more like a coincidence. Check the comfort system measuring blocks for plausibility, especially door locks and such stuff which could activate the interior lights. Also check the central electronics blocks for the current values from the rain/light sensor.
We've seen the old MK4 comfort system control modules hanging and resetting (disconnecting the power for some minutes) them was often the solution - so you might try that too with pulling the fuse.


----------



## lf06vwjtdi (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Rain closure function (Theresias)*

Uhm...pulling the fuse, uh? I was thinking about disconnecting the battery for a few hours. I will do that and see if that takes care of the problem. I'll let you know. Thanks!








EDIT: Well, that did it! Who would have thought? Thank you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by lf06vwjtdi at 10:57 AM 5-21-2007_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Rain closure function (lf06vwjtdi)*

Nice - thanks for reporting back!


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Rain closure function (Theresias)*

... more Whales here.
Saturday it was just starting to rain, very light rain.
Idea! Start the car, roll down the windows, backup about a foot, stop and lock.
Cool as sliced bread, just a few scant drops, and up go the windows.
What a useless, but entertaining feature.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Rain closure function (Tim Birney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tim Birney* »_What a useless, but entertaining feature.

It's very useful in my eyes - just not that direct as you may expect it...








I parked my car at a friends house and left for a pub visit with him. Couple of hours before we were laughing since a bird "dropped something" right through the window of his mothers Mercedes and the "stuff" splattered on the whole dashboard. To finally come to the point, she called us and laughed back 'cause I left the driver side window open and the birds were still flying deep. So told her to spray water (with one of these flower sprayers) on the sensor - end of the tale, window closed and I had fun with my Guinness.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Rain closure function (Theresias)*

Another way to look at it.
Good show, Bloke!


----------



## lf06vwjtdi (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Rain closure function (Tim Birney)*

LOL!!! That made me want to rip the headliner apart again just to wire that "useless, yet entertaining" feature properly.








Should we start a "You know you're obsessed when..." thread?


----------



## mdonis (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Rain closure function (Theresias)*

I activated the Rain Closure function on my car. But how does exactly work? When I did the changes with my VAG-COM, Launched the MFD setting and I notice that the rain feature was available in the menu. I have a 2005.5 Jetta with Package 2/ I have the rain sensor. I try to test the feature by spraying water on the sensor but nothing happen. Here is my VAG Scan. 
00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door,Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No SW: 06A 906 032 QC HW: Hardware No 
Component: 2.5l R5/4V G 6654
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.LBL
Part No: 09G 927 750 AS
Component: AQ 250 6F  0649
Coding: 0000008
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.LBL
Part No: 1K0 907 379 K
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0104
Coding: 0021122
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-907-044.LBL
Part No: 1K0 907 044 AG
Component: ClimatronicPQ35 066 0505
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 1K0-937-049.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 937 049 C HW: 1K0 937 049 C*
Component: Bordnetz-SG H34 0803
Coding: E40D8E0241041800000A00000F000000002955035C
Shop #: WSC 22595
Part No: 1K1 955 119 B
Component: Wischer VW350 012 0401
Coding: 00065493
Shop #: WSC 22595
Part No: 1K0 955 559 M
Component: RegenLichtSens 005 0605
Coding: 00217125
Shop #: WSC 22595
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.LBL
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 D HW: 8E0 035 593 D
Component: SDAR SIRIUS H03 0060
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 E HW: 1K0 909 605 E
Component: 1S AIRBAG VW8R 024 6300
Coding: 0012627
Shop #: WSC 00066
Part No: 1K0 959 339 B
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0003
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AC HW: 1K0 953 549 AC
Component: J0527 010 0045
Coding: 0012041
Shop #: WSC 00066
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 007 0050
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.LBL
Part No: 1K0 920 971 C
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT 3HL 2120
Coding: 0023203
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 E HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: Gateway H09 0110
Coding: 3F7F036A0F1002
Shop #: WSC 22595
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.LBL
Part No SW: 1K5 919 965 HW: 1K5 919 965 
Component: Kompass 002 0001
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.LBL
Part No: 1K0 920 971 C
Component: IMMO 3HL 2120
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3C0-959-760.LBL
Part No SW: 3C0 959 760 A HW: 3C0 959 760 A
Component: Sitzverstellung 0601
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 1K0-919-887-MFD2.LBL
Part No: 1K0 919 887 F
Component: Navigation 0012
Coding: 0000101
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN2.LBL
Part No: 1K0 959 701 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2339
Coding: 0001271
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.LBL
Part No: 1K1 909 144 H
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.3 1502
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-46.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 AT HW: 1K0 959 433 AT
Component: KSG PQ35 G2 010 0101
Coding: 13900A880106483F2D02058FB0088F0490A540
Shop #: WSC 22595
Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H03 1301
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 1K6-035-456.LBL
Part No: 1K6 035 456 
Component: 08K Audioverst. 0003
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN2.LBL
Part No: 1K0 959 702 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2339
Coding: 0001271
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-095.LBL
Part No: 1K0 035 095 D
Component: Radio 0012
Coding: 0010046
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door,Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN2.LBL
Part No: 1K0 959 703 D
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2416
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN2.LBL
Part No: 1K0 959 704 D
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2416
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Rain closure function (mdonis)*

Your Regenlichtsens coding matches my stock coding, so I will post my new code for you (as above)
Your code as posted.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 1K0-937-049.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 937 049 C HW: 1K0 937 049 C*
Component: Bordnetz-SG H34 0803
Coding: E40D8E0241041800000A00000F000000002955035C
Shop #: WSC 22595
Part No: 1K1 955 119 B
Component: Wischer VW350 012 0401
Coding: 00065493
Shop #: WSC 22595
Part No: 1K0 955 559 M
Component: RegenLichtSens 005 0605
Coding: 00217125
Shop #: WSC 22595
No fault code found.
Access the Central Electronics controller, then look in the center of the screen. You should see the Central Electronics listed on a bar with an arrow on the right side. Click on this and a drop down box will show daughter controllers that you can access. Choose the RainLightSensor (RegenLichtSens), click on coding and type in the new code.
Your code is 217125 (dec)
Change it to 479269 (dec)
If you want to double check before doing this, break your Decimal code 217125 into the HEX equivalent,
(0)3 50 25
Add BINARY value of 4 to BYTE *02*
(0)7 50 25
Convert HEX 07 50 25 back to Decimal, and verify results as Decimal 479269

Edited per the Ross-Tech Wiki
Bytes in this coding example count from BYTE 00 on the Right, to BYTE 02 on the Left (contrary to normal left to right in typical Long Coding)




_Modified by Tim Birney at 7:16 AM 5-18-2008_


----------



## mdonis (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Rain closure function (Tim Birney)*

Tim, YOU ROCK MAN! it worked like a charm. I have some questions for you.
1. Is this feature always enable? if not
2. Do we have to enable it over a period of time? 
3. How much time we get?
This question is from a different topic.
Do you have electric seats on your car? if you do maybe you can help me figure out the problem
I remember that when I setup the memory on my car seat it also save the setting on the mirrors, last time that I wash my car the mirrors and the seat were move. When I unlock the car the Seat went back to the original setting but the mirrors didn't


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Rain closure function (mdonis)*

I cannot help you with the Seat/Mirror trick, wish I had it...
The Rain Sensing/Closing windows is a one shot deal per Parking cycle.
If you park at the Airport, and leave the windows down, within 24 hours your windows will go up, rain, or no rain.
If you park at the office with the windows down, they will go up if it rains.
Every time you drive, then park, the 24 hour clock starts all over again, and of course, any rain in that 24 hour period cancels the cycle until you drive and park, starting the cycle all over again.
P.S. I don't ROCK, I just hijacked this thread, and applied what was given to me.
Enjoy!











_Modified by Tim Birney at 7:42 PM 6-24-2007_


----------



## mdonis (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Rain closure function (Tim Birney)*

Tim,
One more question. So in order for the mirrors to tilt while the car is in reverse( if this is available on our cars), I need to find it on the drop down menu like you show me to find the rain sensor feature. Because I enable the option to till the mirror while the car is in reverse, but this only enable it on the MFD menu. Currently this feature doesn't work.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Rain closure function (mdonis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdonis* »_Currently this feature doesn't work. 

Enabling the menu option is not a big deal, but that won't actually enable the feature itself. I am not aware of any method to activate that feature at the moment.


----------



## Probo (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: Rain closure function (Theresias)*

I had a question about this function...
Does the sunroof get close as windows do?
Cheers!


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Rain closure function (Probo)*

Good question
I do not have a Sunroof, so I cannot answer this for you.
Sebastian?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Rain closure function (Tim Birney)*

Mine does - of course it's supposed to close too.


----------



## msullx (Apr 28, 2006)

Can anyone can tell me if this feature Rain Closure function is available in A3 8P?
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 8P0-907-279.LBL
Part No SW: 8P0 907 279 F HW: 8P0 907 279 F
Component: Bordnetz-SG H36 1201
Coding: F58A5F078214100000000000000000000009FE175A0500
Shop #: WSC 00046
Part No: 8P1 955 119 B
Component: Wischer AU350 H01 0130
Coding: 00062736
Shop #: WSC 00046
Part No: 4E0 910 557 
Component: REGENLICHTSENSORH10 0050
Coding: 00141886

Shop #: WSC 00046

Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 8P0-959-433.LBL
Part No: 8P0 959 433 
Component: KSG H03 0040
Coding: 188000586D28850D488AC61300
Shop #: WSC 00046
Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H03 1301
Part No: 1K0 907 719 C
Component: Neigungssensor 005 0003
Part No: 8P0 951 177 
Component: Innenraumueberw.H03 0020

I try to change the coding og REGENLICHTSENSORH10 to 00469566 (lights with rain, close function with rain, highway lights) but with no success.
It looks like the controller doesn't accept those code.
Anayone can help me?
Thanks in advance


_Modified by msullx at 7:13 AM 8-31-2007_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (msullx)*

Haven't seen this feature on the Audi's yet, looks like the Audi rain sensor doesn't support it for a goofy reason.


----------



## msullx (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Yes...
This is my idea also, but that's make no sense, because this is a very good feature.
Thank you anyway Theresias


----------



## xomgtix (Oct 27, 2003)

can anyone tell me what I need to change? Here is my current coding on my r
C78F8F214004150047140000001400000009730B5C000100000000000000
thanks
@


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (xomgtix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xomgtix* »_C78F8F214004150047140000001400000009730B5C000100000000000000

That's a central electronics coding, nothing to be changed there.


----------



## Probo (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: Rain closure function (Theresias)*

Thank you!


----------



## xomgtix (Oct 27, 2003)

ha i copied the wrong one, I will get the other one up here tonight.


----------



## klipsch318 (Apr 29, 2006)

I seem to be missing something. My RegenLichtSens coding was originally the same as mdonis:
00217125
with no fault codes. I then changed it to:
00479269
I now have following fault:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 1K0-937-049.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 937 049 C HW: 1K0 937 049 C*
Component: Bordnetz-SG H34 0803
Coding: E4098E0600041800320A00000F00000000295D0356
Shop #: WSC 00000
Part No: 1K1 955 119 B
Component: Wischer VW350 012 0401
Coding: 00065493
Shop #: WSC 00000
Part No: 1K0 955 559 M
Component: RegenLichtSens 005 0605
Coding: 00479269
Shop #: WSC 00000
1 Fault Found:
02071 - Local Databus 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Can anyone help shed some light on what I'm missing?


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Rain closure function (klipsch318)*

Clear the fault, it should go away for awhile and then reappear intermittently.
If everything works normally, don't worry about it.
Mine has done this from time to time since activating the Rain Function, but I don't let it get on my nerves.


----------



## xomgtix (Oct 27, 2003)

here is the coding on my R32, what do i need to change the RLS to?

Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049.LBL
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AJ HW: 3C0 937 049 AJ
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202
Coding: E68F8F214004150047140000001400000009730B5C000100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 05055
Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 170607 021 0501
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 05055
Part No: 1K0 955 559 AF
Component: RLS 260607 046 0204
Coding: 00207646
Shop #: WSC 05055


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (xomgtix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xomgtix* »_here is the coding on my R32, what do i need to change the RLS to?

Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049.LBL
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AJ HW: 3C0 937 049 AJ
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202
Coding: E68F8F214004150047140000001400000009730B5C000100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 05055
Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 170607 021 0501
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 05055
Part No: 1K0 955 559 AF
Component: RLS 260607 046 0204
Coding: 00207646
Shop #: WSC 05055


As posted:
Coding: 00207646
chnage to 469790
Don't forget all that has transpired in this post.
Comfort System Controller, Address 46
Byte 09 set to HEX 02
MFI/MFD Display-Menu Rain Closing on or off.



_Modified by Tim Birney at 8:33 PM 10-5-2007_


----------



## xomgtix (Oct 27, 2003)

sorry thanks.


_Modified by xomgtix at 2:54 PM 10-6-2007_


----------



## twooly (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re:*

Sorry I'm new to the vag-com world. This is what my 2007 Passat shows, should I change mine as follows: (I bolded the code I would change)
Original:
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049.LBL
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 Q HW: 3C0 937 049 Q
Component: Bordnetz-SG H46 1501
Coding: E7848F0700041A00470000000F000000002B5D435C0000
Shop #: WSC 00028
Part No: 3C1 955 419 
Component: Wischer VW461 001 0101
Coding: 00065493
Shop #: WSC 00028
Part No: 1K0 955 559 AE
Component: RLS 041006 014 1201
Coding: *00208933*
Shop #: WSC 00028

New Coding:
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049.LBL
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 Q HW: 3C0 937 049 Q
Component: Bordnetz-SG H46 1501
Coding: E7848F0700041A00470000000F000000002B5D435C0000
Shop #: WSC 00028
Part No: 3C1 955 419 
Component: Wischer VW461 001 0101
Coding: 00065493
Shop #: WSC 00028
Part No: 1K0 955 559 AE
Component: RLS 041006 014 1201
Coding: *00471077*
Shop #: WSC 00028

Thanks for the help


_Modified by twooly at 12:34 PM 10-13-2007_


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Re: (twooly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twooly* »_Sorry I'm new to the vag-com world. This is what my 2007 Passat shows, should I change mine as follows: (I bolded the code I would change)
Original:
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049.LBL
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 Q HW: 3C0 937 049 Q
Component: Bordnetz-SG H46 1501
Coding: E7848F0700041A00470000000F000000002B5D435C0000
Shop #: WSC 00028
Part No: 3C1 955 419 
Component: Wischer VW461 001 0101
Coding: 00065493
Shop #: WSC 00028
Part No: 1K0 955 559 AE
Component: RLS 041006 014 1201
Coding: *00208933*
Shop #: WSC 00028

New Coding:
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049.LBL
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 Q HW: 3C0 937 049 Q
Component: Bordnetz-SG H46 1501
Coding: E7848F0700041A00470000000F000000002B5D435C0000
Shop #: WSC 00028
Part No: 3C1 955 419 
Component: Wischer VW461 001 0101
Coding: 00065493
Shop #: WSC 00028
Part No: 1K0 955 559 AE
Component: RLS 041006 014 1201
Coding: *00471077*
Shop #: WSC 00028

Thanks for the help

_Modified by twooly at 12:34 PM 10-13-2007_

That is correct, but what about your Comfort Controller (central convenience) coding?
Don't forget your MFI Display Rain Closing ON/OFF.
(re-read the entire post about the above mentioned items)


----------



## twooly (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Tim Birney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tim Birney* »_
what about your Comfort Controller (central convenience) coding?


You're just meaning BYTE 09 to HEX 02 at address 46 correct?


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Re: (twooly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twooly* »_
You're just meaning BYTE 09 to HEX 02 at address 46 correct?

That is the one...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boosted2003_ (May 1, 2007)

Will this work on a 2006 Passat 2.0t? What do parts do I need to get? I do not have a rain sensor in the car from the factory so could I add one?


----------



## vwboy308 (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: (Boosted2003_)*

i saw a post on here about adding a rainsensor with a new mirror. looks like a PITA though. here is a question, can the lower the passenger side mirror work in all cars or do u have to have power or manual seats.
thanks


----------



## awesum (Jul 28, 2002)

Hi, I live n South Africa. Im new to Vag com.
I would like to activate this feature. My GTI has auto lights and wipers. Can you please help the the coding.
All your help is much appreciated.
Here is my scan.
Sunday,11,November,2007,18:21:19:10097
VAG-COM Version: Release 704.1
Data version: 20070422
Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 55 56 62 72 76
VIN: AAVZZZ1KZ7U033512 Mileage: 15020km/9332miles
00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door,Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
76-Park Assist -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 K HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0040
Coding: 040300101C070160
Shop #: WSC 00046
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.LBL
Part No SW: 02E 300 043 Q HW: 02E 927 770 AE
Component: GSG DSG 081 1305
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 44551
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AC HW: 1K0 907 379 AC
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0101
Coding: 0021122
Shop #: WSC 00046
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-907-044.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 907 044 BJ HW: 1K0 907 044 BJ
Component: ClimatronicPQ35 090 0909
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049.LBL
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AE HW: 3C0 937 049 AE
Component: Bordnetz-SG H52 2002
Coding: E78F8F2700041500471400001400000000097F075C0001
Shop #: WSC 00046
Part No: 1K2 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 040507 020 0501
Coding: 00049109
Shop #: WSC 00046
Part No: 1K0 955 559 AB
Component: RLS 310806 020 0105
Coding: 00208933
Shop #: WSC 00046
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 T HW: 1K0 909 605 T
Component: 3A AIRBAG VW8 020 2300
Coding: 0013121
Shop #: WSC 00046
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AQ HW: 1K0 953 549 AQ
Component: J0527 636 0070
Coding: 0012122
Shop #: WSC 00000
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.LBL
Part No SW: 1K6 920 873 HW: 1K6 920 873 
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 1610
Coding: 0004103
Shop #: WSC 00046
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 K HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H04 0021
Coding: 7F3F074007000003
Shop #: WSC 00046
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.LBL
Part No SW: 1K6 920 873 HW: 1K6 920 873 
Component: IMMO VDD 1610
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 N HW: 1K0 959 701 N
Component: Tuer-SG 005 0984
Coding: 0000694
Shop #: WSC 00046
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.LBL
Part No: 1K2 909 144 L
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.069 H07 1806
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-46.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 BT HW: 1K0 959 433 BT
Component: KSG PQ35 G2 020 0203
Coding: 199002005103087F2D040F0F7008DFC690F800
Shop #: WSC 00046
Part No: 1K0 951 605 D
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H07 8003
Part No: 1K0 951 178 
Component: Neigungssensor 001 0101
Part No: 1K0 951 178 
Component: Innenraumueberw.001 0101
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 N HW: 1K0 959 702 N
Component: Tuer-SG 005 0984
Coding: 0000950
Shop #: WSC 00046
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 1T0-907-357.LBL
Part No: 1T0 907 357 
Component: Dynamische LWR 0003
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 00046
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 035 186 T HW: 1K0 035 186 T
Component: Radio BVX 034 0046
Coding: 0040402
Shop #: WSC 00046
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door,Rear Left Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 K HW: 1K0 959 703 K
Component: Tuer-SG 005 0912
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00046
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 K HW: 1K0 959 704 K
Component: Tuer-SG 005 0912
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00046
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 1K0-919-283.LBL
Part No: 1K0 919 283 A
Component: 22 Einparkhilfe 0101
No fault code found.
End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




_Modified by awesum at 6:35 PM 11-11-2007_


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (awesum)*

Your code as posted:
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049.LBL
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AE HW: 3C0 937 049 AE
Component: Bordnetz-SG H52 2002
Coding: E78F8F2700041500471400001400000000097F075C0001
Shop #: WSC 00046
Part No: 1K2 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 040507 020 0501
Coding: 00049109
Shop #: WSC 00046
Part No: 1K0 955 559 AB
Component: RLS 310806 020 0105
Coding: *00208933*
Shop #: WSC 00046
New RLS CODE:
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049.LBL
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AE HW: 3C0 937 049 AE
Component: Bordnetz-SG H52 2002
Coding: E78F8F2700041500471400001400000000097F075C0001
Shop #: WSC 00046
Part No: 1K2 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 040507 020 0501
Coding: 00049109
Shop #: WSC 00046
Part No: 1K0 955 559 AB
Component: RLS 310806 020 0105
Coding: *00471077*
Shop #: WSC 00046

Central Convenience as posted:
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-46.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 BT HW: 1K0 959 433 BT
Component: KSG PQ35 G2 020 0203
Coding: 199002005103087F2D*04*0F0F7008DFC690F800
Shop #: WSC 00046
Change to:
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-46.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 BT HW: 1K0 959 433 BT
Component: KSG PQ35 G2 020 0203
Coding: 199002005103087F2D*02*0F0F7008DFC690F800
Shop #: WSC 00046
Please re-read the entire thread, particularly the posts on Page 2.




_Modified by Tim Birney at 5:47 AM 11-12-2007_


----------



## awesum (Jul 28, 2002)

Thanks Tim.
I'll try it this evening.


----------



## fain (Mar 14, 2006)

Worked great on my 06 B6. I wish I had done this when I read the original post 6 months ago. 
Yesterday when it finally rained here in Atlanta my windows were all slightly open. My daughter must of been playing with my keys. 
So I spent today trying to dry out my car










_Modified by fain at 6:21 PM 12-29-2007_


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (fain)*

Look at the bright side of life.
At least you got some rain in Atlanta.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (Tim Birney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tim Birney* »_
As posted:
Coding: 00207646
chnage to 469790
Don't forget all that has transpired in this post.
Comfort System Controller, Address 46
Byte 09 set to HEX 02
MFI/MFD Display-Menu Rain Closing on or off.

_Modified by Tim Birney at 8:33 PM 10-5-2007_

Finally made the change on my .:R today, though it's so cold outside that I don't want to pour water on the windshield to make sure it works!


----------



## r32breeze (Feb 8, 2008)

I have 08 R32 and I did everything. I set Byte 09 to Hex 02 in central conv. (I set rain closing to ON on MFD) and I set the coding of cental electronics to 469760. Then I put wipers to rain sensor mode and I got off from my car and locked the car. Then I poured water to my windshield but sunroof didnt get closed







( What am I making wrong?
Here is my diagnostic results:
VAG-COM Version: Release 704.1
Data version: 20071016
Sunday,17,February,2008,18:28:57:08917
Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 04 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 22 25 42 44 46 47 52 55 56
65
VIN: WVWKC71K08W088016 Mileage: 3910km/2429miles
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No SW: 022 906 032 KR HW: 022 906 032 GP
Component: R32-DQ-LEV2 G 1098
Coding: 0000178
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.LBL
Part No SW: 02E 300 011 CC HW: 02E 927 770 AE
Component: GSG DSG 081 1405
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-A.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AB HW: 1K0 907 379 AB
Component: ESP 4MOTION MK60 0102
Coding: 0021128
Shop #: WSC 01387
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-907-044.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 907 044 BS HW: 1K0 907 044 BS
Component: ClimatronicPQ35 120 1111
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049.LBL
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AJ HW: 3C0 937 049 AJ
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202
Coding: E68F8F214004150147150000001400000009730B5F000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01287
Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 310707 021 0501
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 01287
Part No: 1K0 955 559 AF
Component: RLS 280807 046 0204
Coding: 00469790
Shop #: WSC 01287
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.LBL
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 H HW: 8E0 035 593 H
Component: SDAR SIRIUS H06 0080
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AB HW: 1K0 909 605 AB
Component: 6T AIRBAG VW8R 034 8000
Coding: 0013908
Shop #: WSC 01269
Part No: 1K0 959 339 G
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0007
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AQ HW: 1K0 953 549 AQ
Component: J0527 036 0070
Coding: 0012122
Shop #: WSC 01279
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.LBL
Part No SW: 1K6 920 974 D HW: 1K6 920 974 D
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 1216
Coding: 0007403
Shop #: WSC 01287
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 L HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0052
Coding: ED831F071003020000
Shop #: WSC 01387
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: 1K0-907-554.LBL
Part No: 1K0 907 554 L
Component: Haldex 4Motion 0116
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.LBL
Part No SW: 1K6 920 974 D HW: 1K6 920 974 D
Component: IMMO VDD 1216
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 M HW: 1K0 959 701 M
Component: Tuer-SG 006 120A
Coding: 0001077
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.LBL
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.141 H08 1901
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-46.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 052 0221
Coding: 1B9006885103483B3902058FB0080A04889C00
Shop #: WSC 01287
Component: Sounder n.mounted 
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 1K6-035-456.LBL
Part No: 1K6 035 456 A
Component: 08K Audioverst. 0005
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 M HW: 1K0 959 702 M
Component: Tuer-SG 006 120A
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 1T0-907-357.LBL
Part No: 1T0 907 357 
Component: Dynamische LWR 0003
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 L HW: 1K0 035 180 L
Component: Radio PM6 018 0035
Coding: 0010011
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: RDK 0450
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (r32breeze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r32breeze* »_What am I making wrong?

Probably you just didn't wait long enough between locking the car and testing the feature, I'd suggest 10-30 minutes waiting for the vehicle systems to power down properly. Besides, pouring water on it... use a water sprayer (like you use it for flowers) for testing....


----------



## r32breeze (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_
Probably you just didn't wait long enough between locking the car and testing the feature, I'd suggest 10-30 minutes waiting for the vehicle systems to power down properly. Besides, pouring water on it... use a water sprayer (like you use it for flowers) for testing....









Yep you are right. I waited long enough -until the MFD turned off. (completely black)- Then I sprayed water on the windshield and it closed windows and sun roof








Thanks!


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Rain closure function (ajwebb)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3691453

_Quote, originally posted by *type17volkswagen* »_
A big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the folks who figured it out for us.



I wanted to make sure y'all saw my big thumbup for figuring out the codes for us.


----------



## Firestarter (Jan 21, 2001)

Sorry to revive an old thread, but I just got my new VAG-COM cable today. The first thing I did was to enable the rain closing function on my wife's Eos. It worked flawlessly following the instructions in this thread.
I opened the windows, closed the doors, and waited a minute. Then I sprayed just a little water on the rain sensor and *ta-da*!! I giggled excitedly.
After playing around with the feature, I've learned a few things. For the Eos, anyway, the car doesn't have to be locked, just closed. The wait time after the car is closed up is only a matter of seconds (maybe 30 seconds?). And, of course, it only works once for each time the ignition is turned on then off.
This is the coolest feature ever, and definitely makes the purchase of the VAG-COM cable that much more worth it. Not that I don't have a million other things to do with it, but it's stuff like this that's just icing on the cake. I can't wait until my A5 arrives, so I can see what cool stuff I can do to it.
Oh yeah, and I cleared some annoying intermittent DTCs from the Jetta to turn off the MIL. But that's boring.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Rain closure function (Firestarter)*

Oh yeah, and I cleared some annoying intermittent DTCs from the Jetta to turn off the MIL. But that's boring.
No, that is cost savings.
Imagine taking the car in for some intermittent faults, and see how long they keep the car, and the song and dance about how "it is not covered by warranty". You just discovered the true value of the VAG-COM Cable/Software.
That Rain-Closing is the Cat's PJs, eh?








Popeye



_Modified by Tim Birney at 7:03 PM 3-21-2008_


----------



## seadoo2006 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Rain closure function (Tim Birney)*

Does any of this work with the MKIV rain sensing?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

No.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (Theresias)*

I can't get this feature to show up in my MFA....can't seem to find descrptions described here in my Ross Tech screens. Here is my scan, someone know what I got wrong?
Saturday,22,March,2008,17:29:59:15500
VAG-COM Version: Release 704.1
Data version: 20070723
Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 04 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 22 25 42 44 46 47 52 55 56
65
VIN: WVWKC71K98W091643 Mileage: 11420km/7096miles
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No SW: 022 906 032 KR HW: 022 906 032 GP
Component: R32-DQ-LEV2 G 1098
Coding: 0000178
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.LBL
Part No SW: 02E 300 011 CC HW: 02E 927 770 AE
Component: GSG DSG 081 1405
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-A.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AB HW: 1K0 907 379 AB
Component: ESP 4MOTION MK60 0102
Coding: 0021128
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-907-044.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 907 044 BS HW: 1K0 907 044 BS
Component: ClimatronicPQ35 120 1111
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049.LBL
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AJ HW: 3C0 937 049 AJ
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202
Coding: F68F8F214004150047140000001400000008730B5C000100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 05063
Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 270707 021 0501
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 05063
Part No: 1K0 955 559 AF
Component: RLS 290807 046 0204
Coding: 00207646
Shop #: WSC 05063
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.LBL
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 H HW: 8E0 035 593 H
Component: SDAR SIRIUS H06 0080
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AB HW: 1K0 909 605 AB
Component: 6T AIRBAG VW8R 034 8000
Coding: 0013908
Shop #: WSC 01269
Part No: 1K0 959 339 G
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0007
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AQ HW: 1K0 953 549 AQ
Component: J0527 036 0070
Coding: 0012122
Shop #: WSC 01279
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.LBL
Part No SW: 1K6 920 974 D HW: 1K6 920 974 D
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 1216
Coding: 0005403
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 L HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0052
Coding: ED831F071003020000
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: 1K0-907-554.LBL
Part No: 1K0 907 554 L
Component: Haldex 4Motion 0116
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.LBL
Part No SW: 1K6 920 974 D HW: 1K6 920 974 D
Component: IMMO VDD 1216
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 M HW: 1K0 959 701 M
Component: Tuer-SG 006 120A
Coding: 0001077
Shop #: WSC 01279
1 Fault Found:
00105 - Signal Central Locking SAVE/LOCK Drivers Side 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.LBL
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.141 H08 1901
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-46.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 052 0221
Coding: 139006885103483F2D04058FB0080A04889C00
Shop #: WSC 00000
Component: Sounder n.mounted 
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 1K6-035-456.LBL
Part No SW: 1K6 035 456 B HW: 1K6 035 456 B
Component: 08K Audioverst. 0006
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 M HW: 1K0 959 702 M
Component: Tuer-SG 006 120A
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 1T0-907-357.LBL
Part No: 1T0 907 357 
Component: Dynamische LWR 0003
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 L HW: 1K0 035 180 L
Component: Radio PM6 018 0035
Coding: 0010011
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: RDK 0450
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (GaBoYnFla)*

Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-46.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 052 0221
Coding: 139006885103483F2D04058FB0080A04889C00
Shop #: WSC 00000
Don't forget all that has transpired in this post. 
Comfort System Controller, Address 46 
Byte 09 set to HEX 02 
MFI/MFD Display-Menu Rain Closing on or off.
Your Comfort System Coding:
13 90 06 88 51 03 48 3F 2D 04 05 8F B0 08 0A 04 88 9C 00
To put the option up on the MFI/MFD:
13 90 06 88 51 03 48 3F 2D *02* 05 8F B0 08 0A 04 88 9C 00

Your RLS Coding:
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049.LBL
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AJ HW: 3C0 937 049 AJ
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202
Coding: F68F8F214004150047140000001400000008730B5C000100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 05063 
Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 270707 021 0501
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 05063 
Part No: 1K0 955 559 AF
Component: RLS 290807 046 0204
Coding: 00207646 (HEX 03 2B 1E)
Shop #: WSC 05063
To activate the feature, change the RLS Coding to:
00469790 (HEX *07* 2B 1E)



_Modified by Tim Birney at 2:11 AM 3-23-2008_


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (Tim Birney)*

I'm a complete novice to this...but what is a "HEX?" I see the Byte.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (GaBoYnFla)*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexadecimal
-Uwe-


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (Uwe)*

The actual coding for the RLS is in Decimal.
It would require conversion the Hexadecimal, so that you can add a binary bit value of 4 to the beginning of the code.
Then you have to re-convert it back to Decimal.
I did that for you in coding you posted.
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049.LBL
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AJ HW: 3C0 937 049 AJ
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202
Coding: F68F8F214004150047140000001400000008730B5C000100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 05063 
Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 270707 021 0501
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 05063 
Part No: 1K0 955 559 AF
Component: RLS 290807 046 0204
Coding: 00207646 (HEX 03 2B 1E) Decimal Code converted to HEX
Shop #: WSC 05063
To activate the feature, change the RLS Coding to:
00469790 (HEX 07 2B 1E) new HEX, with the new decimal code
So you would change your Decimal code from 00207646 to 00469790.
The Comfort System coding can be done by using the standard Long Code Helper.
Change BYTE 09, BIT 2 to "unchecked", or = "0", and change BYTE 09, BIT 1 to "checked", or = "1"




_Modified by Tim Birney at 9:36 AM 3-23-2008_


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (Tim Birney)*

Ok...I did that and now it's in the MFA but I leave the wipers in the auto postion, then leave the car-tried it locked and not locked, windows down. 
Waited few minutes and poured water over the base of the mirror on the windshield and NOTHING? What am I doing wrong?
Here is the coding after the fix:
Sunday,23,March,2008,18:13:00:15500
VAG-COM Version: Release 704.1
Data version: 20070723
Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 04 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 22 25 42 44 46 47 52 55 56
65
VIN: WVWKC71K98W091643 Mileage: 11440km/7108miles
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No SW: 022 906 032 KR HW: 022 906 032 GP
Component: R32-DQ-LEV2 G 1098
Coding: 0000178
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.LBL
Part No SW: 02E 300 011 CC HW: 02E 927 770 AE
Component: GSG DSG 081 1405
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-A.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AB HW: 1K0 907 379 AB
Component: ESP 4MOTION MK60 0102
Coding: 0021128
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-907-044.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 907 044 BS HW: 1K0 907 044 BS
Component: ClimatronicPQ35 120 1111
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049.LBL
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AJ HW: 3C0 937 049 AJ
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202
Coding: F68F8F214004150047140000001400000008730B5C000100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 05063
Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 270707 021 0501
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 05063
Part No: 1K0 955 559 AF
Component: RLS 290807 046 0204
Coding: 00207646
Shop #: WSC 05063
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.LBL
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 H HW: 8E0 035 593 H
Component: SDAR SIRIUS H06 0080
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AB HW: 1K0 909 605 AB
Component: 6T AIRBAG VW8R 034 8000
Coding: 0013908
Shop #: WSC 01269
Part No: 1K0 959 339 G
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0007
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AQ HW: 1K0 953 549 AQ
Component: J0527 036 0070
Coding: 0012122
Shop #: WSC 01279
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.LBL
Part No SW: 1K6 920 974 D HW: 1K6 920 974 D
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 1216
Coding: 0005403
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 L HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0052
Coding: ED831F071003020000
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: 1K0-907-554.LBL
Part No: 1K0 907 554 L
Component: Haldex 4Motion 0116
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.LBL
Part No SW: 1K6 920 974 D HW: 1K6 920 974 D
Component: IMMO VDD 1216
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 M HW: 1K0 959 701 M
Component: Tuer-SG 006 120A
Coding: 0001077
Shop #: WSC 01279
1 Fault Found:
00105 - Signal Central Locking SAVE/LOCK Drivers Side 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.LBL
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.141 H08 1901
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-46.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 052 0221
Coding: 139006885103483F2D02058FB0080A04889C00
Shop #: WSC 00000
Component: Sounder n.mounted 
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 1K6-035-456.LBL
Part No SW: 1K6 035 456 B HW: 1K6 035 456 B
Component: 08K Audioverst. 0006
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 M HW: 1K0 959 702 M
Component: Tuer-SG 006 120A
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 1T0-907-357.LBL
Part No: 1T0 907 357 
Component: Dynamische LWR 0003
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 L HW: 1K0 035 180 L
Component: Radio PM6 018 0035
Coding: 0010011
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: RDK 0450
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (GaBoYnFla)*

You didn't change the Rain Light Sensor coding.
Access the Central Electronics (09) Controller. Within the coding section is a window with a drop down box, click on that, then scroll down to the RLS controller, and change the Decimal values I posted above, in the previous repy. 
Save that coding change, and DO IT!
Then run through your tests. Give the car about 5 to 10 minutes, and remember that a spray bottle works better than just pouring water onto the sensor.


_Modified by Tim Birney at 1:37 AM 3-24-2008_


----------



## Firestarter (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: (Tim Birney)*

Are there cars that actually require the windshield wiper lever to be left in "intermittent/auto" for thsi to work? There have been a couple mentions in this thread of people doing it, but I suspect they don't actually have to.
On the Eos, it works fine after about 30 seconds, even with the wiper stalk in the "off" position.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (Tim Birney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tim Birney* »_You didn't change the Rain Light Sensor coding.
Access the Central Electronics (09) Controller. Within the coding section is a window with a drop down box, click on that, then scroll down to the RLS controller, and change the Decimal values I posted above, in the previous repy. 
Save that coding change, and DO IT!
Then run through your tests. Give the car about 5 to 10 minutes, and remember that a spray bottle works better than just pouring water onto the sensor.



By the way, I'll be using these codes this weekend on an R32 that shares the same coding as you.(by coincidence)


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (Tim Birney)*

I know so little about the systems on these cars....are all R's the same coding? 
I've redone somethings easily...UK lights, windows by remote, no chime....all were easy...but this on has got me several times. I'll try again soon and see.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (Firestarter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Firestarter* »_Are there cars that actually require the windshield wiper lever to be left in "intermittent/auto" for thsi to work? There have been a couple mentions in this thread of people doing it, but I suspect they don't actually have to.
On the Eos, it works fine after about 30 seconds, even with the wiper stalk in the "off" position.

Mine works *without* putting the stalk in the intermittent position.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (GaBoYnFla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GaBoYnFla* »_I know so little about the systems on these cars....are all R's the same coding? 
I've redone somethings easily...UK lights, windows by remote, no chime....all were easy...but this on has got me several times. I'll try again soon and see.

Pay no attention to my quote on the R32... what have you done since my last post regarding your coding, or rather your lack of coding?
Well...?
(Never, ever, copy coding from another vehicle. Go back and re-read my coding suggestion based upon *YOUR *original codes)




_Modified by Tim Birney at 8:55 PM 3-24-2008_


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Rain closure function (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_Changing the sensor coding activates the function itself, while the change in the comfort system enables (as Tim already said) the menu, which shows up. We have intentionally not documented these bytes since there is neither a real official nor unofficial explanation yet.

I am so jealous about your knowledge of the VAG systems.
Signed up for the topic, as I will be installing the rain sensor soon...


----------



## benough (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Rain closure function (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_There are no requirements as long as a Rain/Light Sensor and MFA+ are fitted. Post a complete diagnostic protocol please, we need especially the Rain/Light Sensor and comfort system coding.

Hi
I have tried this on a GT TDI. but with no luck.
I converted the HEX to the correct number and switch byte 09 to 02.
Below is my standard coding. My Golf is an Australina model.
A mate in AUS tried it on is 07 GTI and it worked but interfered with his alarm etc. He has the "AB" rain sensor.
He also tried it on his Skoda Octavia which has the AF rain sensor, same as mine and it works perfectly. 
Cheers
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AJ HW: 3C0 937 049 AJ
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000007668979
Coding: E5890F2700041500471400001400000000097F075C00010000 0000000000
Shop #: WSC 00046 412 00000
Part No: 1K2 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 131107 020 0501 
Coding: 00049109
Shop #: WSC 00046 
Part No: 1K0 955 559 AF
Component: RLS 101007 046 0204 
Coding: 00208933
Shop #: WSC 00046 
No fault code found.

One thing I did notice was this error code I had. It was there before I did any VAGCOM work.
I have since cleared it and it doesn't throw it anymore.
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-46.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 BT HW: 1K0 959 433 BT
Component: KSG PQ35 G2 020 0204 
Revision: 00020000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 809002005103087F2D04840560085F0380FC00
Shop #: WSC 00046 412 00000
Component: Sounder n.mounted 
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
1 Fault Found:
01038 - Central Locking Thermal Protection 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 72
Mileage: 9093 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 14:27:10



_Modified by benough at 1:18 PM 5-6-2008_


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Rain closure function (benough)*

Please read all 3 (three) pages very carefully.
Your Rain Light Sensor is:
Part No: 1K0 955 559 AF
Component: RLS 101007 046 0204 
Coding: 00208933
Shop #: WSC 00046 
No fault code found.

Convert Decimal 208933 to HEXADECIMAL
using this...
http://www.statman.info/conver....html
You would get 33025
Making this into a proper hex code results in 03 30 25.
Break down the Leftmost BYTE to Binary gives you 0000 0011.
add the value of "4" to this BINARY value gives you 0000 0111, or in HEX, 07.
now you have 07 30 25, convert that back to DECIMAL, and your new Rain Light Sensor code is 471077.
Convert the the numbers back and forth to confirm, then change your RLS code as you have confirmed.
THEN change the BYTE in Address 46, Central Convenience to HEX 02.
Next, access your MFI Menu to verify the Rain Closing function, and verify that it is "ON".

Thermal Protection is quite normal after 3 or 4 quick lock/unlock attempts.
I threw a few those when I was ogling my Euro LED tails after conversion.












_Modified by Tim Birney at 8:49 PM 5-8-2008_


----------



## benough (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Rain closure function (Tim Birney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tim Birney* »_Please read all 3 (three) pages very carefully.
Your Rain Light Sensor is:
Part No: 1K0 955 559 AF
Component: RLS 101007 046 0204 
Coding: 00208933
Shop #: WSC 00046 
No fault code found. 

Tim
Thanks for the code explanation. I had gotten this far but was stuck on the 3 being an 03








I got this same code from some AUS people and the code was accepted but the function didn't work.
The only thing that was different that the component numbers on my RLS satrted with a 1 and the other guys had a 2. 
I can't think what else it would be. 
Looks like I miss out.
Thanks again!


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Rain closure function (benough)*

Visit the fellows that have the "AF" and see what their original Decimal code was.
That is a start, but it may lead to a dead end.
Sebastian may note this post and chime in with the go or no go.
I have an early 05.5 U.S. TDI with:
Component: RegenLichtSens 005 0605
Part No: 1K0 955 559 M
So that is an Apples to Oranges deal.
Do your Rain Sensing wipers function as you expect them to operate?
Has the RLS code ever been changed since you purchased the vehicle?
I have two different "AF" cars that I have successfully done this mod on, but the component numbers are not even close to your component number.



_Modified by Tim Birney at 10:04 PM 5-8-2008_


----------



## MoparShaha (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Rain closure function (Tim Birney)*

I just installed this setup in my GTI. Everything works well, except the sunroof closing. It'll eventually close, but it takes about 5 minutes for it to close after the windows have closed.
I have the revision AF rain sensor, and have coded it 00469790, like other people in this thread. I have also disconnected the battery to reset the central electronics module, but it hasn't helped.
Does anyone else's behave this way?


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Rain closure function (MoparShaha)*

"5" minutes?
There is a delay, but more like 20 seconds.


----------



## MoparShaha (Nov 20, 2007)

Yeah, it seems long. Even if I unlock the car and open the door, after 5 minutes it'll still close the sunroof. I've changed a few other settings around, I might try setting everything back to stock aside from the rain closing, and see if that does the trick.


----------



## DOTTAT (Apr 16, 2001)

That's about as bizzarre as my passat only wanting to put down the rear windows sometimes... good luck with that one..


----------



## EA 337 (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: Rain closure function (Piconet)*

Ok, I have an 07 GTI with a cracked windshield. I would like to retrofit the RLS at the same time as replacing the windshield.
Is there any specific part number for the correct RLS for the rain closure to function? What would be the best part number to order if there are several?
_I know this is the VAG-COM Diagnostic Forum but I ask here because I've seen some references to "AF" part numbers in some post in this thread._


----------



## JetTurbo (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: Rain closure function (EA 337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EA 337* »_Ok, I have an 07 GTI with a cracked windshield. I would like to retrofit the RLS at the same time as replacing the windshield.
Is there any specific part number for the correct RLS for the rain closure to function? What would be the best part number to order if there are several?
_I know this is the VAG-COM Diagnostic Forum but I ask here because I've seen some references to "AF" part numbers in some post in this thread._

1K0 845 011 BD = GTI / r32 windshield with bracket for auto dim mirror / rain-light sensor -- blue tint
1K5 845 011 P = Jetta windshield with bracket for auto dim mirror / rain-light sensor -- green tint
pretty sure either windshield will fit GTI / Rabbit / r32 / Jetta / GLI


----------



## EA 337 (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: Rain closure function (JetTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JetTurbo* »_
1K0 845 011 BD = GTI / r32 windshield with bracket for auto dim mirror / rain-light sensor -- blue tint
1K5 845 011 P = Jetta windshield with bracket for auto dim mirror / rain-light sensor -- green tint
pretty sure either windshield will fit GTI / Rabbit / r32 / Jetta / GLI

Thanks! Since my '07 has green tinted windows I guess I'll order 1K5 845 011 P and the RLS for the MkV R32.


_Modified by EA 337 at 10:50 PM 6-9-2008_


----------



## B6Leo (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello All
Request your help/input in getting this feature to work on my 07 B6. I've read all of the post on this topic (twice), and done a fare amount of searching to try to find a resolution. To no avail of course. 
At this point, I do have the function showing up in my MFD and I've selected the "ON" option, put the wiper stalk in the on position, windows down, locked the doors and waited 2-5 minutes...sprayed water over the senor area and no luck. 
Here is a quick break down on how I've completed my coding via my Vag-com
1. I converted my original RLS coding from 00208933 to 00471077
2. Set Address (46) BYTE 09 to HEX 02
3. As stated above, I've activated the function in my MFD, did some testing by pouring, spraying and dripping water on the senor area...and still no response.

Can any one offer any suggestions/help? thanks in advance for any assistance that you can over.

Latest scan posted below. 
Monday,09,June,2008,18:54:38:37831
VAG-COM Version: Release 704.1
Data version: 20070422
Chassis Type: 3C0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 25 36 37 42 44 46 47 52 53 56
62 65 72 76
00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door,Rear Left -- Status: Malfunction 0010
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: Malfunction 0010
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: Malfunction 0010
76-Park Assist -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No SW: 03H 997 033 N HW: Hardware No
Component: P3.6-FSI-LEV2 G00 2371
Coding: 0000075
Shop #: WSC 00028
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.LBL
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 HK HW: 09G 927 750 FR
Component: AQ 250 6F 1091
Coding: 0000072
Shop #: WSC 05055
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-095.LBL
Part No SW: 3C0 614 095 S HW: 3C0 614 095 S
Component: ESP 440 C2 H015 0004
Coding: 0046541
Shop #: WSC 00028
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3C0-907-044.LBL
Part No SW: 3C0 907 044 AH HW: 3C0 907 044 AH
Component: ClimatronicPQ46 050 0505
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049.LBL
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 Q HW: 3C0 937 049 Q
Component: Bordnetz-SG H46 1501
Coding: E5848F0340041A00470000000F00000000285D435C0000
Shop #: WSC 00028
Part No: 3C1 955 419
Component: Wischer VW461 001 0101
Coding: 00063445
Shop #: WSC 00028
Part No: 1K0 955 559 AE
Component: RLS 110606 014 1201
Coding: 00471077
Shop #: WSC 00028
2 Faults Found:
02071 - Local Databus
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 136
Mileage: 21113 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2008.06.04
Time: 13:09:00
Freeze Frame:
OFF
Voltage: 11.95 V
OFF
OFF
OFF
OFF
OFF
01520 - Rain and Light Recognition Sensor (G397)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 136
Mileage: 21113 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2008.06.04
Time: 13:09:00
Freeze Frame:
OFF
Voltage: 11.95 V
OFF
OFF
OFF
OFF
OFF

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.LBL
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 D HW: 8E0 035 593 D
Component: SDAR SIRIUS H03 0060
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.LBL
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 K HW: 3C0 909 605 K
Component: 0M AIRBAG VW8R 029 2521
Coding: 0012365
Shop #: WSC 00028
Part No: 3C0 959 339 A
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0002
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549.LBL
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 E HW: 3C0 953 549 E
Component: J0527 0015
Coding: 0002211
Shop #: WSC 00028
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX
Component: E0221 002 0010
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3C0-920-xxx-17.LBL
Part No SW: 3C0 920 971 A HW: 3C0 920 971 A
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 1614
Coding: 0007205
Shop #: WSC 00028
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.LBL
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 C HW: 3C0 907 951 A
Component: Gateway 007 0040
Coding: 3FFD1F54C31002
Shop #: WSC 00028
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.LBL
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AA HW: 3C0 959 433 AA
Component: IMMO 051 0383
Part No: 3C0 905 861 F
Component: ELV 026 0380
3C0905861F ELV 026 0380 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3C0-959-760.LBL
Part No SW: 3C0 959 760 C HW: 3C0 959 760 C
Component: Sitzverstellung 1001
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 1K0-919-887-MFD2.LBL
Part No: 1K0 919 887 G
Component: Navigation 0047
Coding: 0000101
Shop #: WSC 00028
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 Q HW: 1K0 959 793 M
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1123
Coding: 0001463
Shop #: WSC 00028
2 Faults Found:
00932 - Electric Window Motor; Drivers Side (V147)
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100101
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 5
 Reset counter: 137
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
01034 - Electric Window Thermal Protection Active; Driver
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 140
Mileage: 18791 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2008.04.12
Time: 09:19:01

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.LBL
Part No: 1K1 909 144 L
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.137 H07 1806
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.LBL
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AA HW: 3C0 959 433 AA
Component: KSG PQ46 RDK 051 0218
Coding: 13910F8001860E7F7E021415F08A8F0E085800
Shop #: WSC 00028
Component: Sounder n.mounted 
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 3C0-035-456.LBL
Part No SW: 3C0 035 456 C HW: 3C0 035 456 C
Component: DSP 10 Kanal 0012
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 Q HW: 1K0 959 792 M
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1123
Coding: 0001462
Shop #: WSC 00028
2 Faults Found:
00933 - Electric Window Motor; Passenger Side (V148)
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100101
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 13
Reset counter: 137
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
01035 - Electric Window Thermal Protection Active; Passenger
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 140
Mileage: 18791 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2008.04.12
Time: 09:19:12

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3C0-907-801.LBL
Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 B HW: 3C0 907 801 B
Component: EPB VC8HC001 013 0001
Coding: 0000013
Shop #: WSC 131071
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-095.LBL
Part No: 1K0 035 095 H
Component: Radio 0047
Coding: 0010076
Shop #: WSC 00028
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door,Rear Left Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 Q HW: 1K0 959 795 J
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 1110
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 00028
2 Faults Found:
01036 - Electric Window Thermal Protection Active; Rear Left
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 7
 Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 140
Mileage: 18791 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2008.04.12
Time: 12:33:38
01813 - Supply Voltage for Door Controller; Rear Left (J388)
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 110
Mileage: 20328 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2008.05.13
Time: 06:15:03

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.LBL
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AA HW: 3C0 959 433 AA
Component: RDK 0420
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 00028
1 Fault Found:
01521 - Sensor for Tire Pressure
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 137
Mileage: 21109 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2008.05.30
Time: 12:06:47

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 Q HW: 1K0 959 794 J
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 1110
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 00028
1 Fault Found:
01037 - Electric Window Thermal Protection Active; Rear Right
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 140
Mileage: 18791 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2008.04.12
Time: 12:35:19

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3C0-919-283.LBL
Part No SW: 3C0 919 283 B HW: 3C0 919 283 B
Component: Parkhilfe 8-Kan 004 0011
Coding: 0001114
Shop #: WSC 00028
No fault code found.
End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks, Leo


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Rain closure function (B6Leo)*

All four of your Window controllers have Thermal Protection faults.
Clear those faults, and then reset the Auto function on all four windows. While you are at it, reset all of your faults.
See if the Thermal protection faults return.
Then roll down the windows, close down the car, lock the doors, wait 5 or 10 minutes and retry the spray bottle on the sensor. Do the last test outside with natural light.


----------



## RJB (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Rain closure function (B6Leo)*

The (most likely) reason that you cannot get the rain closure to work is that your door controller software (e.g., see module 42 and note that your current version is 1123) has a bug that prevents rain closure from working. 
I worked through this with the Ross-Tech folks about a year ago. It took me 4 months of effort to get my door controller software updated (in the US) and I only suceeded because I found a young VW tech who was willing to work with me "after hours". This bug problem is known in Europe, but as far as I was able to tell, VW NA has no knowledge of the problem or where the updates reside. You most likley need to have front door controller software version 1131 and may well need to have your rear door controllers updated as well. 
Once I had mine updated from 1123 to 1131, rain closure worked fine and as a bonus autoclose using the remote to close the windows also began to work. 
If you want to pursue this for yourself and need more information let me know,


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Rain closure function (RJB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RJB* »_The (most likely) reason that you cannot get the rain closure to work is that your door controller software (e.g., see module 42 and note that your current version is 1123) has a bug that prevents rain closure from working. 
I worked through this with the Ross-Tech folks about a year ago. It took me 4 months of effort to get my door controller software updated (in the US) and I only suceeded because I found a young VW tech who was willing to work with me "after hours". This bug problem is known in Europe, but as far as I was able to tell, VW NA has no knowledge of the problem or where the updates reside. You most likley need to have front door controller software version 1131 and may well need to have your rear door controllers updated as well. 
Once I had mine updated from 1123 to 1131, rain closure worked fine and as a bonus autoclose using the remote to close the windows also began to work. 
If you want to pursue this for yourself and need more information let me know,

I knew someone out there had a B6 with Door Controller issues, I just could not find the thread for it.
Thanks for chiming in.


----------



## B6Leo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Rain closure function (Tim Birney)*

Tim
Thanks for your input/response. I've had problems with my windows since having them tinted. I clear them every once and a while but tend not to worry too much since they still function fine (for now that is).
I've tried your advice about clearing all the codes and trying to activate the function in natural light. Still no response.
I think what RJB mentioned above may apply to me.

Leo


----------



## B6Leo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Rain closure function (RJB)*

RJB

What ever assistance/help you could offer regarding this mod would be greatly appreciated. Tell me, how does one update the software for the door controllers? Can it be done via Vag-com?
Thanks
Leo


----------



## RJB (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Rain closure function (B6Leo)*

Leo,
Unfortunately it is not possible to update your door controllers using VAG COM. This procedure can only be accomplished with the VAS tool used by the VW dealerships. I have the main steps documented in my files at home, and I will post them to this forum tomorrow after I have had a chance to dig them out.
For now I will pass along one aspect of my experience that will be helpful to you if you decide to try and have your controllers updated. The most important thing to know is that the updates are already included in the VAS load for the US Passat and are accomplished using the VAS guided fault function. Therefore YOU DO NOT NEED A SEPARATE REFLASH CD--I spoke to many people at several dealerships and not one of them believed that door controller updates could be accomplished without a sepate reflash CD. This situation caused me a lot of headaches and delays. Having finally suceeded myself, I can assure you that (at least as of last fall) the updates already reside in the VAS load. The procedure itself is very easy for a knowledgable VW tech--the hard part is finding a dealership and tech that will listen to what you are telling them. 
The situation is also complicated by the fact that there is no US documentation for the problem, or at least none that anyone was able to find. In Europe the problem is known primarily becasue it also has an adverse affect on an option called KESSY--a different kind of remote entry (and start) than is available in the US. No KESSY in the US and so no reason to be aware of the problem. 
So you are trying to remedy an undocumented software problem using a method that is unusual (no reflash CD). Furthermore, the reason that you want the software updated is for rain closure--a feature that is not enabled in the US or even recognized as possible by most of the VW NA dealerships. It is an uphill climb. Hopefully this information will make your attempt easier should your try.


----------



## RJB (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Rain closure function (RJB)*

Following up from yesterday, here is the procedure using the VW VAS scan tool:
select "guided fault finding"
select "functions/component selection"
select "body"
select "on board diagnostic capable systems"
select "door electronics, drivers side"
select "drivers door control module, functions".
At this point you make a selection for coding/update programming. Select update programming and wait a few minutes. That's all there is to it.
The VAS tool will update all four door controllers at the same time, there is no need to repeat the above steps for each door. When the update completes, perform the usual VAS procedures to clear fault codes following an update.


----------



## B6Leo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Rain closure function (RJB)*

RJB

Thanks for following through with the step by step instructions. Now All I need is a VW dealer/service dept. that knows what they are doing. Right now, I don't have too good of a track record with my current service dept when it comes to mods. 
For example, after 3 months and 4 visits to my current service dept, I could not talk them into disabling the DRL and activating the remote window/sunroof function. They basically told me that it was not possible because it's only available on euro model option and any attempt to change my current settings would void my warranty. I gave up after that last statement and went out and bought my own vag-com.
Regardless, I do have an appointment next week...any advice on sweet talking them into doing the upgrade?
Thanks, Leo


----------



## RJB (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Rain closure function (B6Leo)*

Leo,
Good luck is all I can really offer you. 
As I noted earlier, I was very lucky in finding a VW tech willling to work with me after hours. I never managed to find a dealership willing to do this for me. In my case, I was not sure of the procedure, and that made it a bit harder to have a discussion with the service managers/writers. 
(I have seen posts in this and other forums indicating that many service managers bristle when presented with a printout of a VORTEX post, so think carefully about what you want to do in that regard).
I might also suggest that you offer (up front) to pay for this work--offer to buy an hour of a techs time if you really want this done. To expect this to be done as warranty work (even though in principle it should be) is very likely a bridge-to-far given the nature of problem.
RJB


----------



## MoparShaha (Nov 20, 2007)

Slightly off topic, does anyone's headlights come on automatically in daylight at freeway speeds? This just happened to me today, it was the first time I drove on the freeway after doing the retrofit.
I think I read somewhere that there's a VAG-COM setting for this functionality. Does anyone know about it?


----------



## davidpeternolan (Feb 21, 2007)

The only one I know if is here in Europe if you go over 100 mph the headlights will come on.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (MoparShaha)*

Someone may correct me if I am wrong, but if you exceed a particular speed, 140KMH if I recall, then the Headlights will come on.
Also note that even in broad daylight the lights may come on depending upon your angle to the Sun, and the Sun's angle to the horizon.


----------



## MoparShaha (Nov 20, 2007)

That might be it. At one point, I did exceed 140 kph (~86 mph). I have my instruments coded for UK, so that might be why I'm experiencing this behavior. The thing that bothers me though was the lights didn't turn off, even after I had started driving in town. I had to turn the car off, then back on again to get the lights to turn off.


_Modified by MoparShaha at 8:12 AM 6-15-2008_


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (MoparShaha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MoparShaha* »_That might be it. At one point, I did exceed 140 kph (~86 mph). I have my instruments coded for UK, so that might be why I'm experiencing this behavior. The thing that bothers me though was the lights didn't turn off, even after I had started driving in town. I had to turn the car off, then back on again to get the lights to turn off.

_Modified by MoparShaha at 8:12 AM 6-15-2008_

My car ('08 R32) has auto-headlights and part of the functions is what VW refers to as highway lights. Essentially, once a certain speed is exceeded for X minutes, the lights come on. They don't go off until I've come to a full stop, assuming it's daylight out. Maybe since your car doesn't have the light sensor the lights come on and remain on until the key is cycled


----------



## MoparShaha (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (Pelican18TQA4)*

Okay, that makes me feel a little better. I do actually have the light sensor, I did the whole retrofit with the new mirror. Perhaps I just wasn't patient enough when I got off the highway to let them turn off. I was only stopped for a few seconds before I got frustrated and turned the car off to see if that would shut the headlights off.
I'll have to test it again. Does anyone know if there's a VAG-COM setting to disable the headlights turning on automatically at highway speed?


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (MoparShaha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MoparShaha* »_Okay, that makes me feel a little better. I do actually have the light sensor, I did the whole retrofit with the new mirror. Perhaps I just wasn't patient enough when I got off the highway to let them turn off. I was only stopped for a few seconds before I got frustrated and turned the car off to see if that would shut the headlights off.
I'll have to test it again. Does anyone know if there's a VAG-COM setting to disable the headlights turning on automatically at highway speed?

Yes, I disabled that function on my car.
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...ensor


----------



## MoparShaha (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (Pelican18TQA4)*

Beautiful! Thank you sir.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (MoparShaha)*

No problem!


----------



## dhambrick (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (MoparShaha)*

The Passat's lights come on at ~100mph if you have the switch in the Auto position.
If you have the Euro switch, simply turn the switch to "Off", and the lights won't come on at any speed.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (dhambrick)*

Woof!
I would love to do 100 MPH and not get my A$$ in a jam.
(Who cares about the lights...)


----------



## dhambrick (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (Tim Birney)*

Everything's bigger (and faster!) in Texas!!!
On a closed course by professional drivers, of course.
I just can't wait to convince the Mrs I need the top speed limiter removed per the Revo flash!


----------



## EA 337 (Jun 16, 2002)

I just finished retrofitting the RLS and Auto-dimming mirror in my 07 GTI. I'm confident that everything is wired correctly. The Auto-lights, and rain sensing wipers appear to work correctly, however, I cannot get the rain closure function to work. I'm sure the circuit has un-switched power.
Here is my coding:
VCDS Version: Release 805.1
Data version: 20080823
Robert Mazurowski
Sunday,05,October,2008,20:02:25:24548
Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 52 55 56 65
VIN: WVWEV71K57W131657 Mileage: 37950km/23581miles
00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 H HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0020 
Revision: 5BH15--- Serial number: VWZ7Z0F8208974
Coding: 0403010A18070160
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0010 0101
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AC HW: 1K0 907 379 AC
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0101 
Revision: 00H11001 
Coding: 0021122
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-907-044.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 044 BJ HW: 1K0 907 044 BJ
Component: ClimatronicPQ35 090 0909 
Revision: 00090016 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AE HW: 3C0 937 049 AE
Component: Bordnetz-SG H52 2002 
Revision: 00H52000 Serial number: 00000006407653
Coding: E78D8F21400415004B140000001400000009770B640001
Shop #: WSC 06401 444 84349
Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 121006 020 0501 
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 06401 
Part No: 1K0 955 559 AB
Component: RLS 061006 020 0105 
Coding: 00208933
Shop #: WSC 06401 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 H HW: 8E0 035 593 H
Component: SDAR SIRIUS H06 0080 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7F0009337
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AB HW: 1K0 909 605 AB
Component: 5L AIRBAG VW8R 034 8000 
Revision: 05034000 Serial number: 003B6D07FW01 
Coding: 0013644
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
Part No: 1K0 959 339 G
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0007
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AG HW: 1K0 953 549 AG
Component: J0527 636 0070 
Coding: 0002022
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 920 973 A HW: 1K6 920 973 A
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 1610 
Revision: V0003000 Serial number: VWZ7Z0F8208974
Coding: 0007407
Shop #: WSC 01287 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 K HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H04 0020 
Revision: H04 02 Serial number: 14100602000562
Coding: 7D8F036807000000
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 920 973 A HW: 1K6 920 973 A
Component: IMMO VDD 1610 
Revision: V0003000 Serial number: VWZ7Z0F8208974
Shop #: WSC 09416 444 85850
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 1K0-919-887-MFD2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 919 887 G
Component: Navigation 0050 
Coding: 0000101
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 M HW: 1K0 959 701 M
Component: Tuer-SG 005 0967 
Coding: 0001077
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K1 909 144 L
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.074 H07 1806 
Shop #: WSC 00000 028 00001
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 052 0218 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 13900E8851034C3F2802058FB0C80A04889C00
Shop #: WSC 09416 444 85850
Component: Sounder n.mounted 
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 M HW: 1K0 959 702 M
Component: Tuer-SG 005 0967 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 1T0-907-357.lbl
Part No: 1T0 907 357 
Component: Dynamische LWR 0003 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-095.lbl
Part No: 1K0 035 095 H
Component: Radio 0050 
Coding: 0040406
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: RDK 0440 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 01387 785 00200
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Rain closure function (EA 337)*

Please re-read the thread, paricularly the re-coding that has to take place.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AE HW: 3C0 937 049 AE
Component: Bordnetz-SG H52 2002 
Revision: 00H52000 Serial number: 00000006407653
Coding: E78D8F21400415004B140000001400000009770B640001
Shop #: WSC 06401 444 84349
Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 121006 020 0501 
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 06401 
Part No: 1K0 955 559 AB
Component: RLS 061006 020 0105 
Coding: 00208933 *<<<<<<<<<<<< This requires re-coding*
Shop #: WSC 06401 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lf06vwjtdi (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: (dhambrick)*

The 3C0xxxxxxx CECM, when wired for RLS whose Highway lights function is enabled, functions as follows:
Lights on when reaching 90MPH (actual speed and not what the tachometer tells you).
Lights off when driving at least 10min. at 50MPH or less (actual speed), or 10min. after the vehicle has come to a complete stop (with or without ignition off).


----------



## GTITR (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Rain closure function (benough)*

it works perfect!!!


----------



## ewodzien (May 5, 2006)

*Re: Rain closure function (GTITR)*

Well like others, I, too, cannot get this function to work on my 2006.5 MK V TDI Jetta.
I've been bouncing things off of maloosheck on the TDI Club and he's been a great help. However, I still cannot get it to work on my car.
I have a couple of guesses that I'll throw out and perhaps with the wisdom here, we can fix me and others with the same problem.
I have coded the RLS and the Cent Elect. module and enabled the rain close function on my MFA. I lock the car and wait 5+ mins before squirting water on the sensor and nothing happens. I've tried with the wiper stalk on intermittent and in the off position. Nothing changes.
Here are my guesses:
-I think the reason why it doesn't work on my 2006.5 Jetta TDI is due to a change that VW made to the Cent Elect Module (09) between 2006 and 2007 German model years (2006 and 2006.5 US model years- at least for the TDIs). The change that I'm talking about is that VW has disabled the auto window close from the keyfob. What I mean by this is , for example, you get out of the car with the windows down. You decide to roll them up from the keyfob. On my 2006.5, you have to press and hold the lock button on the keyfob to roll up the windows. On my earlier 2006 TDI, you just had to hold down the lock button for about two secs and let go and the windows would auto close. So, with this functionality disabled, I don't think the window autoclose function via the rain sensor will work. Can we find a way to re-enable this function?
-I checked the coding on all four of my door modules and noticed the bit for "safe motor not installed" was set. I removed that bit setting in the hopes that that bit was causing the auto window close function to fail. Unfortunately, that was not the case. Nothing has changed.
-The auto window up/down function works fine on all four doors when the key is in the ignition.
*I think that if some kind folks here could help ID how to turn on the auto close function from the keyfob, then the rain-close feature will start working.* 
I have attached my module listing below. 
Thank you!
-Ed
Monday,06,October,2008,15:25:08:01751
VCDS Version: Release 805.1
Data version: 20080823
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 36 42 44 46 47 52 62 65 72
7D
VIN: 3VWDT71KX6M043071 Mileage: 51200km/31814miles
00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door,Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
7D-Aux. Heat -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 038-906-016-BEW.lbl
Part No SW: 03G 906 016 AC HW: 028 101 223 9
Component: R4 1,9L EDC G000DG 7551 
Revision: --H02--- Serial number: VWZ7Z0F4484906
Coding: 0050078
Shop #: WSC 66565 257 00032
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 1 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 043 HW: 02E 927 770 AE
Component: GSG DSG 070 1126 
Revision: 04507000 Serial number: 00000606220087
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AC HW: 1K0 907 379 AC
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0101 
Revision: 00H11001 
Coding: 0021122
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-907-044.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 044 BJ HW: 1K0 907 044 BJ
Component: ClimatronicPQ35 090 0909 
Revision: 00090016 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 Q HW: 3C0 937 049 Q
Component: Bordnetz-SG H46 1501 
Revision: 00H46000 Serial number: 00000000445415
Coding: E5018E3500041500070A00000F0000000009730B380000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 070906 020 0501 
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 00066 
Part No: 1K0 955 559 AB
Component: RLS 310806 020 0105 
Coding: 00471077
Shop #: WSC 00066 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AB HW: 1K0 909 605 AB
Component: 6A AIRBAG VW8R 034 8000 
Revision: 05034000 Serial number: 003B6D05GXEF 
Coding: 0013889
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
Part No: 1K0 959 339 F
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0005
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AS HW: 1K0 953 549 AS
Component: J0527 035 0070 
Coding: 0012121
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 920 973 D HW: 1K0 920 973 D
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT 3HL 1610 
Revision: V0003000 Serial number: VWZ7Z0F4484906
Coding: 0023203
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 H HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H12 0150 
Revision: H12 Serial number: 31001067030941
Coding: 3FFF0B020F001002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 1K5 919 965 A HW: 1K5 919 965 A
Component: Kompass 005 0003 
Revision: 00005000 Serial number: 1293324T229D03
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 920 973 D HW: 1K0 920 973 D
Component: IMMO 3HL 1610 
Revision: V0003000 Serial number: VWZ7Z0F4484906
Shop #: WSC 07504 993 57593
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3C0-959-760.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 760 C HW: 3C0 959 760 C
Component: Sitzverstellung 1001 
Revision: 00004000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 Q HW: 1K0 959 793 M
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1125 
Revision: 11006001 Serial number: 00000570268723
Coding: 0001463
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K1 909 144 L
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.070 H07 1806 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CD HW: 1K0 959 433 CD
Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 051 0215 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 1B900F880186483F6D02058FB0888F0488DC00
Shop #: WSC 07020 993 55679
Component: Sounder n.mounted 
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 3C0-035-456.lbl
Part No: 1K6 035 456 A
Component: 08K Audioverst. 0005 
Revision: 00003000 Serial number: 00000000007937
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 Q HW: 1K0 959 792 M
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1125 
Revision: 11006001 Serial number: 00000553368726
Coding: 0001462
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door,Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 Q HW: 1K0 959 795 J
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 1115 
Revision: 12005001 Serial number: 00000000408074
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CD HW: 1K0 959 433 CD
Component: RDK 0420 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 Q HW: 1K0 959 794 J
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 1115 
Revision: 12004001 Serial number: 00000000382890
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 7D: Aux. Heat Labels: 1K0-963-235.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 963 235 E HW: 1K0 963 235 E
Component: PTC-Element 0404 
Revision: 00800000 Serial number: 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------



_Modified by ewodzien at 5:13 PM 10-6-2008_


----------



## RJB (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Rain closure function (ewodzien)*

Below is a repeat of a previous posting on the subject: note that your rear door controller software configuration is 1115 and this is very likely the cause of your problem. 

There is a (known in Europe but "unknown" in the US) door controller issue that I have had some experience with. The door controller software versions that are known to have problems are as follows: 1101, 1107, 1115, 1123, 1102, 1108, 1116, 1124, 1105, 1110, 1114, 1104, 1109, 1113. The problems affect remote open/close and prevent rain closing and auto-close from functioning (at least on my Passat).
Do an auto-scan and verify the software version for your door controllers, both front and rear--if you have any of the above, you have some glitches in the software.
I had erratic behavior with remote open/close, but I never experienced the type of problem that is being reported for the 2008s. In my case, all windows would open or close partially, then just stop midway. Sometimes nothing would happen. Auto-close did not work, and rain closing was not functional.
The above information is over a year old, and it may be that there are newer door controller problems that are different than those related to the coding versions listed above. I suggest you inquire further with Ross Tech, but first you need to know the details of your current door controllers so the auto-scan is essential.


----------



## ewodzien (May 5, 2006)

*Re: Rain closure function (RJB)*

Thanks for your reply RJB.
I saw your post when I was reviewing this thread, but thought it only applied to Passats- B6s specifically.
Here are my thoughts on this- Perhaps you and others can comment:
-I posted my autoscan (or at least what I thought was an autoscan above.) I didn't have freezeframe in the report, is there something else you are looking for? When you say details of the door controllers, isn't that info already in the results I posted above? 
-I've never had any problems with the windows going up or down with the remote. It sounded like in your previous posts, that the problem you were primarily trying to address was intermittent performance of the roll-up function with the keyfob? True? 
-The auto-close function works fine on my older (2006) TDI. Surely it has older software then my 2006.5? I'll cetainly check it when I get a chance, but if I understand you correctly, If I have any if the software versions you list as bad on my older TDI, then I would think that it is safe to assume that the door controller codings are not the problem. Agree?
What do y'all think?
-Ed


----------



## RJB (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Rain closure function (ewodzien)*

Ed--apologies for confusing you. All the words about posting an autoscan and such were a paste from an earlier posting to this forum. I only intended to call your attention to the fact that your rear door controllers could have a glitch that is preventing rain closure from functioning.
I first learned about this door controller problem because I had correctly coded my B6 Passat for rain closing and it did not work. Through a hint from Ross Tech and help from some friends in Europe I came to learn that there were a series of door controller software configurations that have problems (those listed above). I can state with certainty that the problems affect the Passat, and I SPECULATE that they may well affect other VW vehicles having the same door controller software configurations. You cannot get rain closing to work and you have controller configuration 1115--maybe a coincidence, maybe not. Earlier in this thread is you will find my experience with getting the door controllers updated should you want to give this a try. Hope this helps to clarify my thinking.
RJB


----------



## EA 337 (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: Rain closure function (Tim Birney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tim Birney* »_Please re-read the thread, paricularly the re-coding that has to take place.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AE HW: 3C0 937 049 AE
Component: Bordnetz-SG H52 2002 
Revision: 00H52000 Serial number: 00000006407653
Coding: E78D8F21400415004B140000001400000009770B640001
Shop #: WSC 06401 444 84349
Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 121006 020 0501 
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 06401 
Part No: 1K0 955 559 AB
Component: RLS 061006 020 0105 
Coding: 00208933 *<<<<<<<<<<<< This requires re-coding*
Shop #: WSC 06401 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Got it! Thanks...I was looking for this coding in the comfort controller by mistake the whole time...stupid mistake. I read the whole post again for the fifth time and it finaly dawned on me. Now it works perfect!
THX!


_Modified by EA 337 at 1:28 PM 10-7-2008_


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Rain closure function (EA 337)*

Cool!


----------



## ewodzien (May 5, 2006)

*Re: Rain closure function (RJB)*

Well RJB might be on to something.. I checked my other TDI (2006) and low and behold it doesn't have one of the "bad" software versions...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door,Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 703 D
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2434 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 704 D
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2434 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
So 2434 is a "good" software version. Before swapping them out, I tried to remove the modules from the CAN gateway list to make the modules "not show up". But that didn't work. I tried removing the fuse going to the door modules, but that didn't work either. I then tried removing the fuse that powered the rear door modules, but unfortunately the removed power from the central convenience module as well. 
So before swapping modules, I guess I could disconnect the modules in my car to see if that "frees up" the autoclose function.
Thoughts?
Hopefully getting closer.
-Ed


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Rain closure function (ewodzien)*

Disconnecting the modules will kill the feature altogether... think about it.


----------



## ewodzien (May 5, 2006)

*Re: Rain closure function (Tim Birney)*

I was hoping it would think it was a 2 door car.. I guess I'd have to change the car type as well somewhere.... I guess I'll just try swapping the modules. 
-Ed


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: Rain closure function (ewodzien)*

This wouldn't do much (swapping modules) other than proving it's a problem with the door electronics version. What you need is to find a helpful dealer who can flash them for you as per previous discussion in the thread...


----------



## danielraymond (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Rain closure function (Piconet)*

roof blinds Tiguan
I found where to desactivate the roof blind using the confort function closing.
4F centr. electr II
byte 2, bit 2=0 (confort function closing roof blinds active)
Usefull if you dont want the roof blind to close when the rain closing function is enable.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Rain closure function (danielraymond)*

If it is raining, wouldn't you want it to close?


----------



## danielraymond (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Rain closure function (Tim Birney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tim Birney* »_If it is raining, wouldn't you want it to close?


*the roof yes, the blind no.*


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Rain closure function (danielraymond)*

And just what is the "Blind"?


----------



## danielraymond (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Rain closure function (Tim Birney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tim Birney* »_And just what is the "Blind"?


The Tiguan with pano sunroof got an electric blind to block sunlight from cumming in the glass sunroof.
http://www.touranpassion.com/forum/ftopic8788.php


_Modified by danielraymond at 8:51 PM 12-5-2008_


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Rain closure function (danielraymond)*

Thank you for Visual explanation.
Now if the U.S. Tigs came in Diesel, I would probably have that feature also.


----------



## ajcordeiro (Jul 14, 2008)

Do you know if I can get this function - Rain sunroof closing - at 2003 VW Passat 3BG Highline?
I already have open/close windows/sunroof by keys fob.
Thanks


----------



## Mika B (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: (ajcordeiro)*

Anyone? Any info upgrading this feature to 3BG would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (Mika B)*

I seriously doubt that this is possible in a 3B Passat.
-Uwe-


----------



## mmosberg (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Automatic window closing*

Hi,
I want to activate automatic closing of windows on my Passat B6.
Please help me with how to do the needed coding.
Below is a scan of my car.
Tuesday,18,August,2009,12:43:10:34655
VCDS Version: Release 805.4
Data version: 20090602
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 3C0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 53 56 62 69 72 77 7D

VIN: WVWZZZ3CZ6E048991 Mileage: 45100km/28023miles
00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door,Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
69-Trailer -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000
7D-Aux. Heat -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No SW: 03G 997 021 HW: 028 101 211 9
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000SG 1323 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0000072
Shop #: WSC 20265 123 85312
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 1 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-095-C2.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 614 095 M HW: 3C0 614 095 M
Component: ESP 440 C2 H015 0001 
Revision: H015 Serial number: 0657695959
Coding: 0029986
Shop #: WSC 20265 124 62047
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3C0-907-044.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 044 R HW: 3C0 907 044 R
Component: ClimatronicPQ46 042 0202 
Revision: 00042004 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 G HW: 3C0 937 049 G
Component: Bordnetz-SG H37 1002 
Revision: 00H37000 Serial number: 00000001882064
Coding: E9888F0700041A00000A00000F000000000D5D435C
Shop #: WSC 20265 123 85312
Part No: 3C1 955 119 
Component: Wischer VW461 012 0503 
Coding: 00065493
Shop #: WSC 20265 
Part No: 1K0 955 559 R
Component: RegenLichtSens 010 1010 
Coding: 00208933
Shop #: WSC 20265 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 F HW: 3C0 909 605 F
Component: 01 AIRBAG VW8 029 2421 
Revision: 08029000 Serial number: 0039USC5GVEJ 
Coding: 0012337
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 A HW: 3C0 953 549 A
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 005 0010 
Revision: 00005000 Serial number: 3C9953507C 
Coding: 0000014
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 920 870 G HW: 3C0 920 870 G
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 3938 
Revision: X0032000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0007105
Shop #: WSC 34801 188 08477
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 A HW: 3C0 907 951 A
Component: Gateway 006 0010 
Revision: 00006000 Serial number: 0500C055310D50
Coding: 3DFDAC04C62002
Shop #: WSC 20265 124 62047
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 H HW: 3C0 959 433 H
Component: IMMO 038 0364 
Revision: 00038000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
Part No: 3C0 905 861 C
Component: ELV 023 0350
3C0905861C ELV 023 0350 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 701 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2359 
Coding: 0000181
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K1 909 144 H
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.12 1502 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 H HW: 3C0 959 433 H
Component: KSG PQ46 ELV 038 0453 
Revision: 00038000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0091020851030E763804941570084F0E703C00
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
Part No: 1K0 951 605 B
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H07 7001
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 702 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2359 
Coding: 0000180
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3C0-907-801-53.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 B HW: 3C0 907 801 B
Component: EPB VC8HC001 013 0001 
Revision: 013 
Coding: 0000011
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 1K0 035 195 B
Component: Radio BVX 008 0014 
Coding: 0042400
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door,Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 3C9 959 703 
Component: Tuer-SG 020 2503 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 69: Trailer Labels: 1K0-907-383-MY7.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 383 HW: 1K0 907 383 
Component: ANHAENGERELEKTR 003 0020 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 3C9 959 704 
Component: Tuer-SG 020 2503 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 3C0-035-729.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 035 729 E HW: 3C0 035 729 E
Component: Telefon 6009 
 Revision: 00008000 Serial number: 0000000634058
Coding: 0016023
Shop #: WSC 20265 124 62047
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 7D: Aux. Heat Labels: 1K0-963-235.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 963 235 E HW: 1K0 963 235 E
Component: PTC-Element 0404 
Revision: 00800000 Serial number: 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ALEXMOH (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey, I have a question.
Changing 00217125 by 00479269 works only for MKV/B6 or also for MKIV/B5/B5.5?????
I like to do it on a Jetta GLX VR6 and a Passat B5.5 V6, both with rain sensor installed.


----------



## infoschumi (Aug 26, 2008)

Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: TEST\1K0-937-087.CLB
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 A HW: 1K0 937 087 A
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 019 0358 
Coding: 40990AB8D80508C040080084110089A405711BAE632085605C4040000000
Part No: 3T1 955 119 
Component: Wischer 20050 22 0602 
Coding: 00D7B7
Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH
Component: RLS 180508 05 54 0402 
Coding: 0730ED

I have the Rain Closing option in the MFD,but I always have to turn it to on.After I put the ignition it goes to off.Am I supposed to know that the rain is coming to activate it every time?Any idea how can I make it to stay on forever?
And an off-topic one:
Any idea what to change to make the footwell lights menu appear again in the MFD?


_Modified by infoschumi at 4:37 PM 8-19-2009_


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Automatic window closing (mmosberg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mmosberg* »_Hi,
I want to activate automatic closing of windows on my Passat B6.
Please help me with how to do the needed coding.
Below is a scan of my car.
Tuesday,18,August,2009,12:43:10:34655
VCDS Version: Release 805.4
Data version: 20090602
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 3C0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 53 56 62 69 72 77 7D

VIN: WVWZZZ3CZ6E048991 Mileage: 45100km/28023miles
00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door,Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
69-Trailer -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000
7D-Aux. Heat -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No SW: 03G 997 021 HW: 028 101 211 9
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000SG 1323 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0000072
Shop #: WSC 20265 123 85312
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 1 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-095-C2.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 614 095 M HW: 3C0 614 095 M
Component: ESP 440 C2 H015 0001 
Revision: H015 Serial number: 0657695959
Coding: 0029986
Shop #: WSC 20265 124 62047
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3C0-907-044.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 044 R HW: 3C0 907 044 R
Component: ClimatronicPQ46 042 0202 
Revision: 00042004 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 G HW: 3C0 937 049 G
Component: Bordnetz-SG H37 1002 
Revision: 00H37000 Serial number: 00000001882064
Coding: E9888F0700041A00000A00000F000000000D5D435C
Shop #: WSC 20265 123 85312
Part No: 3C1 955 119 
Component: Wischer VW461 012 0503 
Coding: 00065493
Shop #: WSC 20265 
Part No: 1K0 955 559 R
Component: RegenLichtSens 010 1010 
Coding: 00208933
Shop #: WSC 20265 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 F HW: 3C0 909 605 F
Component: 01 AIRBAG VW8 029 2421 
Revision: 08029000 Serial number: 0039USC5GVEJ 
Coding: 0012337
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 A HW: 3C0 953 549 A
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 005 0010 
Revision: 00005000 Serial number: 3C9953507C 
Coding: 0000014
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 920 870 G HW: 3C0 920 870 G
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 3938 
Revision: X0032000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0007105
Shop #: WSC 34801 188 08477
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 A HW: 3C0 907 951 A
Component: Gateway 006 0010 
Revision: 00006000 Serial number: 0500C055310D50
Coding: 3DFDAC04C62002
Shop #: WSC 20265 124 62047
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 H HW: 3C0 959 433 H
Component: IMMO 038 0364 
Revision: 00038000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
Part No: 3C0 905 861 C
Component: ELV 023 0350
3C0905861C ELV 023 0350 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 701 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2359 
Coding: 0000181
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K1 909 144 H
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.12 1502 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 H HW: 3C0 959 433 H
Component: KSG PQ46 ELV 038 0453 
Revision: 00038000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0091020851030E763804941570084F0E703C00
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
Part No: 1K0 951 605 B
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H07 7001
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 702 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2359 
Coding: 0000180
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3C0-907-801-53.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 B HW: 3C0 907 801 B
Component: EPB VC8HC001 013 0001 
Revision: 013 
Coding: 0000011
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 1K0 035 195 B
Component: Radio BVX 008 0014 
Coding: 0042400
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door,Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 3C9 959 703 
Component: Tuer-SG 020 2503 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 69: Trailer Labels: 1K0-907-383-MY7.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 383 HW: 1K0 907 383 
Component: ANHAENGERELEKTR 003 0020 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 3C9 959 704 
Component: Tuer-SG 020 2503 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 3C0-035-729.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 035 729 E HW: 3C0 035 729 E
Component: Telefon 6009 
Revision: 00008000 Serial number: 0000000634058
Coding: 0016023
Shop #: WSC 20265 124 62047
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 7D: Aux. Heat Labels: 1K0-963-235.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 963 235 E HW: 1K0 963 235 E
Component: PTC-Element 0404 
Revision: 00800000 Serial number: 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


Yes... go back to page 1 (one) and read all of the posts, to the end of this link.
You will be shown/instructed on how to convert your codes, and how to change your codes.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (ALEXMOH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ALEXMOH* »_Hey, I have a question.
Changing 00217125 by 00479269 works only for MKV/B6 or also for MKIV/B5/B5.5?????
I like to do it on a Jetta GLX VR6 and a Passat B5.5 V6, both with rain sensor installed.

B6 Passats, and MKV Jettas/R32 Rabbits are the only cars in the U.S. that can have the Rain Closing Windows.


_Modified by Tim Birney at 2:02 PM 8-20-2009_


----------



## Luigie22 (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: (Tim Birney)*

Hi, im from europe to be more exact from Portugal, and i have the following problem, i have a golf v tdi 2008 and i wanted to activate the rain closing function, through the vag com i have activated on the mfa screen and its on but doesnt do anything, ive been reading all the posts and trying to convert and adding 4 bytes etc i cant manage to get it right ou if i have done something wrong. If any one could help me i wulf be very grateful.
Here is the diagnostic of my car:
Saturday,27,March,2010,10:07:22:13314
VCDS Version: Release 908.0
Data version: 20090911
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
VIN: WVWZZZ1KZ9W076231 Mileage: 31840km/19784miles
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
Chassis Type: 1K - VW Golf/Jetta V
Scan: Auto-detect
Chassis Type: 1K - VW Golf/Jetta V
Scan: Auto-detect
Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 52 56 62 72

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 03G 906 056 J HW: 03G 906 021 AB
Component: R4 1,9L EDC G000SG 2391
Revision: --H08--- Serial number: VWX7Z0H73N4927
Coding: 0000071
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (-----) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AD HW: 1K0 907 379 AD
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H35 0104
Revision: 00H35001
Coding: 113B200D09290000880D04E7901A00413000
Shop #: WSC 01316 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-907-044.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 044 DD HW: 1K0 907 044 DD
Component: ClimatronicPQ35 130 1213
Revision: 00130023 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 937 049 E HW: 3C8 937 049 E
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2602
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000008695600
Coding: E5890F2700041500471400001400000000097F075C00010C000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 160708 021 0501
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 00000
Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH
Component: RLS 280708 054 0402
Coding: 00209069
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 T HW: 1K0 909 605 T
Component: 37 AIRBAG VW8 020 2300
Revision: 05020000 Serial number: 0038PD24NPHY
Coding: 0013111
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 BP HW: 1K0 953 549 BP
Component: J0527 051 0101
Coding: 0002022
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX
Component: E0221 002 0010
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 920 874 M HW: 1K0 920 874 M
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 2420
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0H73N4927
Coding: 0003103
Shop #: WSC 00020 261 06609
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 Q HW: 1K0 907 951
Component: J533__Gateway H16 0202
Revision: H16 Serial number: 2700K0871207F0
Coding: E9807F064002020002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 920 874 M HW: 1K0 920 874 M
Component: IMMO VDD 2420
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0H73N4927
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 B HW: 1T0 035 680 A
Component: RNS-MID H04 1100
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7H8046025
Coding: 000000000100000300
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 AK HW: 1K0 959 701 AK
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1203
Coding: 0000180
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.069 H08 1901
Shop #: WSC 00000 028 00001
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 BT HW: 1K0 959 433 BT
Component: KSG PQ35 G2 020 0204
Revision: 00020000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 819002005103487F2D02840570084F06F0FC00
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
Part No: 1K0 951 605 D
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H08 9001
Component: NGS n.mounted
Component: IRUE n.mounted
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 AK HW: 1K0 959 702 AK
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1203
Coding: 0000180
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 B HW: 1T0 035 680 A
Component: RNS-MID H04 1100
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7H8046025
Coding: 000000000100000300
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 K HW: 1K0 959 703 K
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1305
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 K HW: 1K0 959 704 K
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1305
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------
Thanks


----------



## Luigie22 (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: (Luigie22)*

Hey people
My rain function activated and working
Thanks for the help people


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

Has this procedure changed at all with the recent editions of VAG-COM? I'm wondering if it's in the Long Coding helper. I'm retrofitting the RLS & antidazzle mirror into my GLI. I've got my car all wired up, and I'm getting the glass replaced this afternoon. I still need to code the car.

The procedure should be in the Ross-Tech Wiki!

BTW, I have a 2007 GLI if that makes any difference in the coding...


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

tamorgen said:


> Has this procedure changed at all with the recent editions of VAG-COM? I'm wondering if it's in the Long Coding helper. I'm retrofitting the RLS & antidazzle mirror into my GLI. I've got my car all wired up, and I'm getting the glass replaced this afternoon. I still need to code the car.
> 
> The procedure should be in the Ross-Tech Wiki!
> 
> BTW, I have a 2007 GLI if that makes any difference in the coding...


Your car is covered in this procedure/post.
Your dilligence with your retro fitting is required for all of this to work as laid out in this post.
The Version of VCDS (VAG-COM) should not matter.
The Primary coding for the Feature was not a part of the Long Code Helper when I made the changes, so I recommend that you read, and then re-read the first twenty (20) or so posts on this modification.


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

Tim Birney said:


> Your car is covered in this procedure/post.
> Your dilligence with your retro fitting is required for all of this to work as laid out in this post.
> The Version of VCDS (VAG-COM) should not matter.
> The Primary coding for the Feature was not a part of the Long Code Helper when I made the changes, so I recommend that you read, and then re-read the first twenty (20) or so posts on this modification.


Thanks Tim, I'll go over those, I just wasn't sure if Ross-Tech had simplified it for us or not. I was at work when I wrote the original post, so I hadn't had a chance to launch VAG-COM yet to check it out. Now, I'm sitting here waiting for my windshield to be replaced so the retrofit can be finally finished.


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

Okay, I'm having an issue now that I have the RLS hooked up. I'm getting all sorts of malfunction codes on an autoscan that weren't there before. Everything works, but the malfunction codes are there. I clear them, and different ones come back. I'm hoping this is simply a function of coding the RLS correctly. For the most part, I'm getting errors with the door warning lights and that sort of thing, although the Xenon range is showing a malfunction as well as the TPMS. I'm a litle concerned that is says it cannot reach the Airbags as well. Can anyone assist?

BTW, I have LED tails, so the coding may be different.

Tuesday,01,March,2011,08:25:28:03710
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3 (x64)
Data version: 20101206

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2E 37 42 44 46 47 52 55 56 62
65 72 77

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: Malfunction 0010
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 Q HW: 3C0 937 049 Q
Component: Bordnetz-SG H46 1501 
Revision: 00H46000 Serial number: 00000000473350
Coding: D7078E2700041500070A00000F00000000295D035C0000
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: 3777DDCE3FCB

Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 241006 020 0501 
Coding: 00065535
Shop #: WSC 12345 

Part No: 1K0 955 559 AE
Component: RLS 090806 014 1201 
Coding: 00208933
Shop #: WSC 12345 

4 Faults Found:
00987 - Lamp for Brake Light; Left (M9) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 211
Mileage: 95728 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
OFF 
Voltage: 12.80 V
OFF 
 ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

00988 - Lamp for Brake Light; Right (M10) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 211
Mileage: 95728 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 13.15 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

02394 - Parking Light Left Front (M1) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 211
Mileage: 95728 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
OFF 
Voltage: 13.25 V
OFF 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

02395 - Parking Light Right Front (M3) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 211
Mileage: 95728 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
OFF 
Voltage: 12.95 V
OFF 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0110 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 170709F2001477
Coding: ED817F07500612000000
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: 69D34BB639FF

1 Fault Found:
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 250
Mileage: 95642 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 18:37:30


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 P HW: 1K0 959 793 L
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1127 
Revision: 22007001 Serial number: 00000538169010
Coding: 0001269
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: 3B7FC1FE03E3

1 Fault Found:
00120 - Outside Warning Light/Door exit Light Driver Side 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 28
Reset counter: 251
Mileage: 95597 km
Time Indication: 0

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CD HW: 1K0 959 433 CD
Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 051 0215 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 13900F880186281B0902058FB0880F0488DD00
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: 74ED2AC26E3D

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 P HW: 1K0 959 792 L
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1127 
Revision: 22007001 Serial number: 00000552369001
Coding: 0001269
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: 3C7DC2E206ED

1 Fault Found:
00121 - Outside Warning Light/Door exit Light Passenger Side 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 250
Mileage: 95642 km
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 Q HW: 1K0 959 794 J
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 1115 
Revision: 12005001 Serial number: 00000000455287
Coding: 0001232
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: 3F87B5EE17FB

2 Faults Found:
00123 - Outside Warning Light/Door exit Light; Rear Right 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00111100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 248
Mileage: 95539 km
Time Indication: 0

00935 - Electric Window Motor; Rear Right (V27) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100101
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 211
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

Your trouble reports are not directly related to installing a Rain/Light Sensor other than the physical activity of splicing into a power source, and cabling into your new controllers.
Don't forget battery returns...
The coding on your Rain Light Sensor does appear to be a generic starting point but might not be correct for the revision that you have installed, and would not/will not cause the issues that you have.


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

I'm suspecting that I lost all my settings when I disconnected my battery to wire the harness up. I don't know how much was lost. My guess is the lighting problems means the LED's need to be recoded. I'm not sure what to do about the headlight errors or airbag errors.

My first clue was that the MDI does not seem to be functioning. My RNS-510 has the MDI attached, and when I hooked up my iPhone to it on the drive home this afternoon, it didn't recognize it. Something is definitely wrong. I had no idea disconnecting the battery would erase the settings. I have no idea what could be wrong.

Tim, when you said my RNS coding was suspect, I haven't done much to it; simply enabled it through the VAG-COM. I still need to get all the settings correct.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

You have a bunch of modules that aren't communicating at all:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


But, the RLS (LIN slave) is online and communicating:

Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 Q HW: 3C0 937 049 Q
Component: Bordnetz-SG H46 1501
Revision: 00H46000 Serial number: 00000000473350
Coding: D7078E2700041500070A00000F00000000295D035C0000
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: 3777DDCE3FCB

Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 241006 020 0501
Coding: 00065535
Shop #: WSC 12345

Part No: 1K0 955 559 AE
Component: RLS 090806 014 1201
Coding: 00208933
Shop #: WSC 12345 

Did all of these modules listed above work/communicate before the retrofit?


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

You most likely had to go under the dash, unlock some connectors, Splice, and/or add wires, ETC,ETC.

Go back over all of the steps that you took during the addition, and CHECK THE RED LOCKING BAR.

Also Note that LED Tail Lights do not re-program themselves just becausue you were 'messin' around.


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

I still need to figure out the proper coding for the RLS. It basically works, but the sensativity needs to be adjusted, and also Tim Birney had mentioned that he gets in option for RLS in his MFA. I've yet to see that (yes, I have a High Line display). I'm not sure what else may need to be adjusted.

My current coding for the RLS is: 00208933. I have 1K0 955 559 AE as the revision for the RLS


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

If all of the installed modules are back online and communicating please post the new scan (or edit the one above with the current data).


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> If all of the installed modules are back online and communicating please post the new scan (or edit the one above with the current data).


You just need module 9 & 46, correct?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 Q HW: 3C0 937 049 Q
Component: Bordnetz-SG H46 1501 
Revision: 00H46000 Serial number: 00000000473350
Coding: D7078E2700041500070A00000F00000000295D035C0000
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: 3777DDCE3FCB

Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 241006 020 0501 
Coding: 00065535
Shop #: WSC 12345 

Part No: 1K0 955 559 AE
Component: RLS 090806 014 1201 
Coding: 00208933
Shop #: WSC 12345 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CD HW: 1K0 959 433 CD
Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 051 0215 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 13900F880186281B0902058FB0880F0488DD00
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: 74ED2AC26E3D

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

Dana,

I just modified module 46 to add the key fob window roll up/roll down. New coding:

_*Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 959 433 CD HW: 1K0 959 433 CD
Component and/or Version: KSG PQ35 RDK 051 0215
Software Coding: 13900F880186083F2902058FB0880F0488DD00
Work Shop Code: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: 74ED2AC26E3D

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.*_​
Module 9 remains the same. I don't have any fault codes currently, just need to get the RLS properly coded.


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

xomgtix said:


> can anyone tell me what I need to change? Here is my current coding on my r
> C78F8F214004150047140000001400000009730B5C000100000000000000
> thanks
> @


R32 OR CC RLINE?

Frankie


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> If all of the installed modules are back online and communicating please post the new scan (or edit the one above with the current data).


Dana, here is the complete coding with the bit in module 09 coded as you suggested:

Saturday,05,March,2011,12:40:51:03710
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3 (x64)
Data version: 20101206



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2E 37 42 44 46 47 52 55 56 62
65 72 77

VIN: 3VWXJ71K27M073721 Mileage: 96160km/59751miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 H HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0040 
Revision: 5BH14--- Serial number: VWZ7Z0F8104278
Coding: 0403010A1C070160
Shop #: WSC 03164 444 52200
VCID: 2B5FF1BEF383

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 043 C HW: 02E 927 770 AE
Component: GSG DSG 070 1158 
Revision: 04507000 Serial number: 00000607311039
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 142D4A424EFD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AC HW: 1K0 907 379 AC
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0101 
Revision: 00H11001 
Coding: 0021122
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 73EF29DE6B33

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-907-044.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 044 BJ HW: 1K0 907 044 BJ
Component: ClimatronicPQ35 090 0909 
Revision: 00090016 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 70E526D21A25

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 Q HW: 3C0 937 049 Q
Component: Bordnetz-SG H46 1501 
Revision: 00H46000 Serial number: 00000000473350
Coding: F7078E2700041500070A00000F00000000295D035C0000
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: 3777DDCE3FCB

Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 241006 020 0501 
Coding: 00065535
Shop #: WSC 12345 

Part No: 1K0 955 559 AE
Component: RLS 090806 014 1201 
Coding: 00208933
Shop #: WSC 12345 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AB HW: 1K0 909 605 AB
Component: 6A AIRBAG VW8R 034 8000 
Revision: 05034000 Serial number: 003B6D068E8Q 
Coding: 0013889
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 6CDD32A2360D

Part No: 1K0 959 339 F
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0005

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AS HW: 1K0 953 549 AS
Component: J0527 035 0070 
Coding: 0012121
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 830FF91EBB93

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 920 973 A HW: 1K6 920 973 A
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 1610 
Revision: V0003000 Serial number: VWZ7Z0F8104278
Coding: 0007407
Shop #: WSC 09218 444 53473
VCID: 3163E3D6D1AF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0110 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 170709F2001477
Coding: ED817F07500612000000
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: 69D34BB639FF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 920 973 A HW: 1K6 920 973 A
Component: IMMO VDD 1610 
Revision: V0003000 Serial number: VWZ7Z0F8104278
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3163E3D6D1AF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667863173 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2649008AE861

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C
Component: RNS-MID H08 1040 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7K6243049
Coding: 000104000100000000
Shop #: WSC 24601 987 00000
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 234F199E9B53

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 P HW: 1K0 959 793 L
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1127 
Revision: 22007001 Serial number: 00000538169010
Coding: 0001269
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: 3B7FC1FE03E3


No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K1 909 144 L
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.070 H07 1806 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 346DEAC22EBD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CD HW: 1K0 959 433 CD
Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 051 0215 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 13900F880186083F2902058FB0880F0488DD00
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: 74ED2AC26E3D

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 3C0-035-456.lbl
Part No: 1K6 035 456 A
Component: 08K Audioverst. 0005 
Revision: 00003000 Serial number: 00000000013998
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2A51F4BAFC79

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 P HW: 1K0 959 792 L
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1127 
Revision: 22007001 Serial number: 00000552369001
Coding: 0001269
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: 3C7DC2E206ED

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 1T0-907-357.lbl
Part No: 1T0 907 357 
Component: Dynamische LWR 0003 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: F4EDAAC2EE3D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C
Component: RNS-MID H08 1040 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7K6243049
Coding: 000104000100000000
Shop #: WSC 24601 987 00000
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 234F199E9B53

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 Q HW: 1K0 959 795 J
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 1115 
Revision: 12005001 Serial number: 00000000489977
Coding: 0001232
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: 3E79C8EA10F1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CD HW: 1K0 959 433 CD
Component: RDK 0420 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 74ED2AC26E3D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 Q HW: 1K0 959 794 J
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 1115 
Revision: 12005001 Serial number: 00000000455287
Coding: 0001232
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: 3F87B5EE17FB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: None
Part No SW: KTC 364 96P HW: KTC 364 96P 
Component: SWP:3.11.8 H24 0185 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 21977 142 74100
VCID: 3E79C8EA10F1

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------​


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

tamorgen said:


> Dana, here is the complete coding with the bit in module 09 coded as you suggested:
> 
> Saturday,05,March,2011,12:40:51:03710
> VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3 (x64)
> ...


The Airbags and important modules are back online. That looks a lot better! See the Wiki example here: VW Golf (1K) Rain/Light Sensor

Your Coding: 00208933 (Dec) = 033025 (Hex)

When you are connected live to the vehicle the Long Coding Helper for the RLS slave should display the converted info and coding Bytes/Bits. Please take a look at that, these things are activated:



0.0 - Highway Light Function active (above 90 Mph)
0.1 - Rain Light Function active
0.3~4 - Light activation threshold normal





1.0~7 - 48% Light Sensor Correction | Green Glass




2.0~7 - 37% Rain Sensor Correction | Green Glass


Rain Closing is NOT activated. It it was the final coding should be 073025 (Hex) -or- 471077 (Dec)

--

Green glass is more common IMO, what was the full part number of the installed windshield? 

--


Rain Closing already looks like its activated in the 46-Central Conv. module


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Green glass is more common IMO, what was the full part number of the installed windshield?


I'm not entirely sure. The windshield had been replaced from a rock hit. It's supposed to be OE glass, and does not appear any different from what was originally installed. Is there a way to deterimine what it was? I am 99% sure it is green glass. How will that effect Byte 00 and 01?


----------



## bigshaft (Sep 16, 2009)

*Rain Closure*

Hello:
I am in the process of getting my RLS to work also. My code in hex 0330AD
The RLS is recognized during the scan but my auto lights or wipers would not work so I am going to try and recode to hex 072928. I am using my original windsheild with the black dot sanded off.

Regards,

Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 087 G HW: 5K0 937 087 G
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 111 0129 
Revision: BL111001 
Coding: 6D200B38F02F3EE4800800054400050005600E86532085605C8020000000
Shop #: WSC 18752 008 00032
VCID: 3957E1D609DF

Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 31080 21 0501 
Coding: 009795

Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH
Component: RLS 270510 05 54 0403 
Coding: 0330AD

3 Faults Found:
00984 - Left Tail Light (M4) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 79
Mileage: 12944 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.14.31
Time: 19:57:16

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 11.75 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

00985 - Right Tail Light (M2) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 79
Mileage: 12944 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.14.31
Time: 19:57:16

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 11.75 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

01504 - Bulb for License-Plate Light (X) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 119
Mileage: 12944 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.14.31
Time: 19:57:15

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 11.75 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Did you replace headlight switch ?


----------



## bigshaft (Sep 16, 2009)

*Rain Closure*

Hello{ 
Yes the switch was replaced with the european one with auto function. Ecs has a sale of 2 different Rain light sensor for $9.00 under clearance its a great deal.

Regards,


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

Dana, I coded the 09 module with the coding you provided. Actually, I didn't realize there was a coding helper when you go into the sensor, which allows you to check for the different settings and a drop down for the glass.

Anyway, I got it coded, but I tried to test the rain closure feature, and I couldn't get it to work. I locked the door with the windows open, let it sit for a few minutes, and sprayed the windshield. Nothing. I let it sit over night, went to the garage on my way to work, sprayed the windshield. Again, nothing. Any ideas?



Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> The Airbags and important modules are back online. That looks a lot better! See the Wiki example here: VW Golf (1K) Rain/Light Sensor
> 
> Your Coding: 00208933 (Dec) = 033025 (Hex)
> 
> ...


----------



## RJB (Aug 29, 2007)

One (likely) possibility is that your rear door controllers coding version is known to contain a fault that prevents rain closing from working (see modules 62 and 72 and note that your version is 1115). I have only had experience with a vehicle (2007 Passat) that had "bad" front and rear door controllers, but according to my records your front controllers are OK. I am guessing that having only "bad" rear controllers is sufficient to cause the problem, but of course I cannot be sure.

Door controllers can be updated using the dealership scan tool and there is no need for a reflash disk. Anticipating your next question, no, this update cannot be done with VCDS. If you would like more detail on this problem let me know.


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

RJB said:


> One (likely) possibility is that your rear door controllers coding version is known to contain a fault that prevents rain closing from working (see modules 62 and 72 and note that your version is 1115). I have only had experience with a vehicle (2007 Passat) that had "bad" front and rear door controllers, but according to my records your front controllers are OK. I am guessing that having only "bad" rear controllers is sufficient to cause the problem, but of course I cannot be sure.
> 
> Door controllers can be updated using the dealership scan tool and there is no need for a reflash disk. Anticipating your next question, no, this update cannot be done with VCDS. If you would like more detail on this problem let me know.


Do you have any reference that I can bring to the dealer? What version of the controller does it need to be at?


----------



## RJB (Aug 29, 2007)

If you study page three of this thread you will find earlier posts by myself and others that provide details of this problem. The procedure for updating door controllers is straightforward for any competent VW tech (in particular look at the posts involving myself and B6Leo).

To my knowledge, there is no reference available in the US. Furthermore, since rain closing is not activated for US vehicles the US dealer and support infrastructure are not aware of the problem or the fix. I do not know what version should replace 1115, but that information is not needed. Once the car is hooked up to the dealership scan tool, the software load in the scan tool will automatically select the correct version.


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

RJB said:


> If you study page three of this thread you will find earlier posts by myself and others that provide details of this problem. The procedure for updating door controllers is straightforward for any competent VW tech (in particular look at the posts involving myself and B6Leo).
> 
> To my knowledge, there is no reference available in the US. Furthermore, since rain closing is not activated for US vehicles the US dealer and support infrastructure are not aware of the problem or the fix. I do not know what version should replace 1115, but that information is not needed. Once the car is hooked up to the dealership scan tool, the software load in the scan tool will automatically select the correct version.


Yeah, I read your posts starting at Post #90, but I just wasn't sure if there was something I could show a dealer or someone with a VAS tool to say why it is needed, like a technical bulletin. Don't suppose you are in the DC area and have any hookups that could flash my door modules?


----------



## RJB (Aug 29, 2007)

There is no TSB for this problem in the US. I believe the best you can do is use the material in this thread.

As to suggestions, I have heard that there is a master tech at Marten's VW that is very good and willing to work with customers. Also, at one time there was a very capable and customer-friendly tech named Josh (last name unknown to me) at Lindsay VW in Northern VA, I don't know whether he is still there. May be worth a phone call. Personally I have no way to help you further.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

*Will this work on a 2011 CC Lux?*

I tried searching this tread but couldn't find/reference any such post(s) to confirm this. Anyone?

Thanks.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

I guess the only way to find out is to try the codes and hope it doesn't **** something up.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

*Please help verify this HEX coding.*

I'd appreciate if someone can assist with this. I already activated the Rain Closing menu option in the MFI display. Below is snippet of latest scan. I converted the RLS current coding (per the guidelines on earlier posts) and got (DEC) 17039359 (HEX 103FFFFFF). I am not sure this is correct and would appreciate if someone more knowledgeable can confirm this value as valid or otherwise. 

Thanks in advance. 

VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3 
Data version: 20101206 

Sunday,20,March,2011,12:04:33:49820 

Chassis Type: 3C0 
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2E 37 42 44 46 4F 52 53 56 62 
65 6C 72 77 

VIN: WVWHP7AN8BE730004 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000 
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000 
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000 
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000 
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000 
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000 
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000 
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000 
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000 
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000 
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000 
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000 
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000 
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000 
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000 
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000 
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000 
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000 
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000 
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000 
6C-Back-up Cam. -- Status: OK 0000 
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000 
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C8 937 049 AC HW: 3C8 937 049 AC 
Component: Bordnetz-SG H64 3205 
Revision: 00H64000 Serial number: 00000004205007 
Coding: F5848F8B40041A0047970F00170000008028FB475C40017C174000000000 
Shop #: WSC 05124 000 00000 
VCID: 72E124181429 

Part No: 3C8 955 119 D 
Component: Wischer 060910 010 0603 
Coding: 00046997 
Shop #: WSC 05124 

Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH 
Component: RLS 071010 054 0403 
Coding: *16777215* 
Shop #: WSC 05124 

No fault code found. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

de_bklyn said:


> I'd appreciate if someone can assist with this. I already activated the Rain Closing menu option in the MFI display. Below is snippet of latest scan. I converted the RLS current coding (per the guidelines on earlier posts) and got (DEC) 17039359 (HEX 103FFFFFF). I am not sure this is correct and would appreciate if someone more knowledgeable can confirm this value as valid or otherwise.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


 Primarily, this is a thread to enable Rain Closing Windows on a VW MKV (2005.5 and up) Jetta. 
Your posted coding is foreign to the MKV Jetta, and your Posting as a "CC LUX" indicates that you do not have a Jetta CC LUX, but more likely, a Passat CC.. 
This discussion is not likely to your query.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks Tim. That was my first thought. In any case, I was expecting some input from the 'experts' on here (or better still from Ross Tech) on the application of this coding to other models. Is that too high (or unreasonable) an expectation? 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

No, you might expect an answer related to your specifics, and it may still come your way...


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

I eventually figured out the coding. It is working now. Thanks.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

:thumbup:I just saw your post on the CC forum from yesterday. 

It could not hurt anything if you, or another CC Owner would post up the instructions for all to see.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Tim Birney said:


> :thumbup:I just saw your post on the CC forum from yesterday.
> 
> It could not hurt anything if you, or another CC Owner would post up the instructions for all to see.


 Sure. After setting byte 09 (of module 46 - Central. Conv) to hex 02 (as already documented on this thread) so 'Rain Closing' shows up in the MFI display, the next thing I did was to (using 09-Cent. Elect. module, RLS component) clear bit 5 'Rain Sensor Inactive' in the long code helper (as described here). For some reason, it comes checked by default (from the factory?). I didn't need to do any fancy dec-to-binary-to-hex conversion. To test, I rolled down all 4 windows/opened the moonroof then locked the doors. I waited for like 5 - 10 seconds for the MFI display lights to go off before spraying water on the sensor. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

RJB said:


> There is no TSB for this problem in the US. I believe the best you can do is use the material in this thread.
> 
> As to suggestions, I have heard that there is a master tech at Marten's VW that is very good and willing to work with customers. Also, at one time there was a very capable and customer-friendly tech named Josh (last name unknown to me) at Lindsay VW in Northern VA, I don't know whether he is still there. May be worth a phone call. Personally I have no way to help you further.


 Well, I hit strike one in my search. I tried Russell VW in Baltimore. I didn't have high hopes, as my ex GF bought her R32 there, and had mixed results with their customer service. I was in the area the other day, so I decided to stop by. I spoke with one of the customer service reps, and he told me to come by one day after 4:15, when they are winding down for the day, and he would let me talk to one of the techs. 

So last night, I dropped by at 4:15. The rep was busy, but I waited. He called one of his techs, who told him that there is no firmware on the door controllers. Wrong answer. I showed him the details of this thread, and then the rep went over and spoke with the shop foreman, who promptly refused to do it, because it's an unknown problem to them, so if something goes wrong, they are liable. I guess I can understand that, but it's frustrating to take time out of my day, and the gas to get there to be told "No, we can't help you." They wouldn't even let me talk with the technician face to face, which is what I asked them the other day to do.


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

Update. I've had two dealers say they can't help me now. The second one (Ourisman VW of Laurel) told me that can't help me because they don't have a TSB to follow. This is a 5 minute procedure. I'm not asking anyone to put a hacked firmware on the controllers or anything, I'm asked someone to put the VW updated firmware on the door controllers. Very frustrated right now.


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

Yesterday afternoon I brought my GLI to a third dealer. This one was more than willing to work with me. They were actually quite intriqued. I gave them the information that needed to be done, but when they went into VAS, there was no option to update the controller.

I'm seeing two possiblities here:



The VAS software has been updated, and it won't let you update without a specific reference. The VAS may have been different a few years ago when RJB had his updated.

The posts specifically mention a Passat. The Passat door controllers may have had an update to them. The Jetta/GLI may have been left out of that update. The Jetta isn't particularlly popular in Germany, so they may not have paid it any attention.

Does anybody see anything else that could be preventing rain closure from working? A better question may be, does anybody have this feature working on a Jetta? The only other option I see may be to find a wrecked Jetta newer than mine, and see if it has a newer door controller that may work. Can anyone think of anything else?


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

RJB said:


> Below is a repeat of a previous posting on the subject: note that your rear door controller software configuration is 1115 and this is very likely the cause of your problem.
> 
> There is a (known in Europe but "unknown" in the US) door controller issue that I have had some experience with. The door controller software versions that are known to have problems are as follows: 1101, 1107, 1115, 1123, 1102, 1108, 1116, 1124, 1105, 1110, 1114, 1104, 1109, 1113. The problems affect remote open/close and prevent rain closing and auto-close from functioning (at least on my Passat).
> Do an auto-scan and verify the software version for your door controllers, both front and rear--if you have any of the above, you have some glitches in the software.
> ...


RJB,
Can you tell me where you first located this information? I went to a dealer yesterday and they tried to update the firmware, but nothing came up for them. It's possible that the VAS now needs to have a reference to download,


----------



## RJB (Aug 29, 2007)

Just noticed your post and looked back in my files. I learned of this problem while in Germany where I was shown a copy of the German TPL (equivalent of our TSB). The TPL number and related info are shown below:

Technische Problemlösung Vorgangs-Nr.: 2014232/2
Komfortschließen ohne Funktion Freigabedatum: 02.05.2007

This TPL makes no reference to model, only controller software version, so I have no a-priori reason to think that the update is/was model specific.

I know of two cases where the procedure worked--my 2007 Passat and B6 Leo's Passat. In both cases, the front controllers were "bad", but I don't believe this is the case with your vehicle--maybe this makes a difference, but I have no way of knowing.


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

RJB said:


> Just noticed your post and looked back in my files. I learned of this problem while in Germany where I was shown a copy of the German TPL (equivalent of our TSB). The TPL number and related info are shown below:
> 
> Technische Problemlösung Vorgangs-Nr.: 2014232/2
> Komfortschließen ohne Funktion Freigabedatum: 02.05.2007
> ...


I found a reference to that on a PDF on www.motor-talk.de earlier this morning, however, the link seems to be down now. Fortunately I saved it locally. The document is in german and referred to TPL, which, although I can speak German fairly fluently, abreviations are very specific, and I wasn't sure what TPL stood for. I forwarded it on to the service manager I dealt with last night. Perhaps they can find the reference with that TPL number. Worst comes to worse, I suppose I can try and hunt down a newer door controller in a junk yard sometime.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Is it true that when the rain closing is enabled that the window pinch protection gets disabled. So you lose that function?


----------



## RJB (Aug 29, 2007)

Tamorgen

I was thinking about your situation, especially the fact that your front controllers are OK according to the TPL information. 

The procedure as outlined in earlier posts involves selecting the driver door controller as part of the guided fault finding. It occurs to me that for this procedure the VAS probably starts by interrogating just the driver door controller. Since that controller is coded correctly in your case, the step to updating may not be available. This would be a flaw in the update logic, but such things happen.

So speculating further, if it is possible to select a rear door instead of the driver door in the guided fault chain, then maybe this could be tried. I don't know if this is possible, or if so, whether it would lead to a different result. Nevertheless, it might be worth a try.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

tamorgen said:


> Yesterday afternoon I brought my GLI to a third dealer. This one was more than willing to work with me. They were actually quite intriqued. I gave them the information that needed to be done, but when they went into VAS, there was no option to update the controller.
> 
> I'm seeing two possiblities here:
> 
> ...


Quite a few Jettas have the Feature working just fine.

My 42 Door Electric Driver is Part No. 1K0 959 701 K
Component Tuer-SG 024 2339
Coding 0001271
WSC 00066 000 00000

52 Door Electric Passenger Part No. 1K0 059 702 K
Component Tuer-SG 024 2339
Coding 0001271
WSC 00066 000 00000

62 Door, Rear Left
Part 1K0 959 703 D
Component 021 2416
Coding 0000144
WSC 00066 000 00000


72 Door, Rear Right
Part No. 1K0 959 704 D
Component 021 2416
Coding 0000144
WSC 00066 000 00000


----------



## bamafanjtm (Aug 5, 2006)

*Vag-com*

Hi everyone. I am new and I own a CW MKV R32 that I purchased new in August 08. I work in Afghanistan, so I don't get home much to play with it and I have kinda lost sight of learning all the ins and outs of my car and what I need to do. I am also computer illiterate and I have been reading posts about coding and Vag-com. Could someone please explain to me exactly what it is and how I can learn more about it. Thanks!


----------

